# Masks of Nyarlathotep [OOC]



## Yellow Sign (Jan 14, 2003)

*Masks of Nyarlathotep PBP* 


Can you unravel the fate of the Carlyle Expedition in time to stop the plans of the Crawling Chaos! If you wish to try, I am starting a Call of Cthulhu d20 play by post game of the classic campaign, "THE COMPLETE MASKS OF NYARLATHOTEP".
This is one of the best Call of Cthulhu adventures ever. Action is the byword as the player-characters race the clock to defeat the plans of mad men and gods. Game play begins in late January, 1925 in New York City. I will be using the Call of Cthulhu d20 rules so you will need them to play. Characters will begin at 1st level and you will use a 28 point characteristic buy. All investigators should have some connection to atleast one other player character and/or Jackson Elias, a 38 year old writer who specializes in studying death cults. 
This is a long but exciting adventure and the death or insanity of player character should not be ruled out. So, if you want to play just say so and start making those characters. If you have any questions feel free to ask.



In Character Thread
Rogue Gallery Character Thread


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 14, 2003)

picture test


----------



## Krug (Jan 14, 2003)

My character:

A former butler/bodyguard, Thomas Anderson's "master" passed away a year ago and he has been trying to find new meaning to his life. He wanders London doing odd-jobs and serving as a bouncer, though he knows he isn't as nimble as he used to be. 
His companion is the mongrel Ted, whom Thomas constantly scolds as being 'a dumb dog', but is actually his trusted companion.

Recently he saved up enough to move to New York, figuring a change would do him good. He has bumped into Jackson Elias recently in his attempts to find work, possibly as a security guard.

Thomas Anderson, 1st level
Str: 14 Dex: 14 Con: 12 Int: 14 Wis: 10 Cha: 12
Sanity: 50

HP: 7

Skills:
Bluff
Climb
Diplomacy
Gather Information
Handle Animal 
Heal
Listen
Profession [Cook]
Search
Spot
Swim

Feats:
Unarmed Combat
Weapon Proficiency [Pistol] and [Shotgun]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 14, 2003)

I'd like to play too.  I am a newbie as far as posting on the Enworld boards goes but I have been lurking around Enworld for a long time.  I also run my own PbP game on Ezboard so I am familiar with the format.  I'm also a fan of the Cthulhu mythos, both the games and the stories but have never read the adventure you are planning on running.  I have the d20 version of the game and already have put together the basics for a character.

A couple of questions before I submit my character.  Are you using the "Variant:  Defense Bonus" rule?  Also, are Psychic Feats allowed?  Just wanted to get answers to these questions before submitting a completed character.

My character idea is a Catholic Priest, who in addition to being a Priest, has a degree in Psychology.  If you have seen the movie The Exorcist, he would be similar to the character of Father Damien Karras.

If this type of character doesn't work, please let me know.  Look forward to hearing your answers to the above questions too.

One other question, how often do you expect the players to post?  I can post at least every other day, and possibly every day if necessary.

Toric


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 14, 2003)

Toric, your character sounds great! Yes, I am going to use the defense option variant and psychic feats. I would like my players to post at least once every 2 days if possible.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 14, 2003)

I'll play!! I'm a PbP newbie, but I generally know what's entailed.  I'm thinking of playing the stereotypical professor-type - defense option, lots of Knowledge skills or a journalist-type.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 14, 2003)

Kewl, count me in as well, I like Cthulu games 

I'm thinking along the lines of a gangster character if it the right time period for one, probably a cousin of Jackson Elias.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 14, 2003)

Hastur;  

I am so In!!!  I know CoC and PbP ( I am only in 2 other games both CoC related)  

/me begs on knees

Also Festy I was thinking of a strange Idea.  If I get accepted, perhaps we could be identical twin brothers, both gangsters and we use each others similar features to show up for meetings and other things if something happens wor time restraints.  It is an interesting twist, but I like it.  The other little quirk would be that one of us would be the strong one, and the other the smart one   LMK what you think.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 14, 2003)

I like it! Which twin do you want? Since it was your idea you can have the honours


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 14, 2003)

I get to be the Smart one   I will take High INT WIS CHR 

You go with STR DEX CON and  we support each other and work as a team.  Maybe later in the game we'll get a telepatic link


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 14, 2003)

Ok we have the following people wanting to play.

1. Krug -                   English Ex-Butler/Bodyguard
2. Toric_Arthendain -                  Catholic Priest/Psychologist
3. Vorpalbunny  -     Professor type
4. Festy_Dog  -        Gangster/Twin of Shapermc
5. Shapermc   -        Smarter Twin of Festy_Dog.

That leaves one slot open. I would like a Dame in the group. Does anyone know a female gamer on these boards that would be interested in playing? 

The group mix so far is pretty good! Just to give you a hint, knowledge of Anthropology, Archaeology, and the Occult would be a big help. Also a knowledge of other languages would be a plus. A doctor or medical man would be nice. These are just suggestions though. Try and have a good mix of skills among your characters. It is very likely that some characters will go insane or die during the adventure so have a back up character in mind. Your location at the time might provide a idea for a interesting character. 

Here is a fun website with pictures of 1920's silent movie stars. You can pick a picture for you character there if you want. Silent Ladies & Gents 

Lastly, I am starting a character thread over in the Rogues Gallery for your characters.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 14, 2003)

Oh one more thing, your starting cash on hand is equal to 10% of your Starting Money (savings) [pg 15].  You can also purchase items with 20% of your Starting Money. The rest (70%) is locked up in investments, loans, home, car, etc. You can liquidate it if you need cash but it will take time.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 14, 2003)

could you specify to me what call of cauthol is ... it sounds like d20 modern but i dont know


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 14, 2003)

_Call of Cthulhu_ is a horror roleplaying game based on the writing of H.P. Lovecraft and others.  Rather than try and come up with an explanation I'll paraphrase Chaosium's _Call of Cthulhu_ site. 

_The Great Old Ones ruled the Earth aeons before the incidental rise of man. They came from the gulfs of space, waged war upon one another, and then were cast down by even greater beings. Remains of their cyclopean cities and forbidden knowledge can still be found in the remote extremes of our planet.  Upon uncharted islands, within dark ocean depths, under burning desert sands, locked within polar ice, miles below the Earthís crust, they lay imprisoned. But when the Stars are right they will awaken and walk this earth once more. 

Call of Cthulhu is our classic roleplaying game of Lovecraftian horror in which ordinary people are confronted by the terrifying and alien forces of the Cthulhu Mythos._

What they don't tell you is that this "Cthulhu" guy is a great old one, and when he awakens "when the Stars are right" he'll eat humanity and rule the earth.

Hope this helps.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 14, 2003)

Yellow Sign, I'll try and have my character up tonight.  

BTW, since I'm a functional HTML illiterate, could some please tell me how to include a link in your .sig?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 14, 2003)

_Call of Cthulhu _ is a horror role-playing game based on the "Cthulhu Mythos" created by Howard Phillip Lovecraft (1890-1937) and other writers. In the "Cthulhu Mythos", secret supernatural forces define and control the cosmos. These supernatural forces are vast alien intelligences that consider humanity as nothing more that a ant hill to be stepped upon. 
There is a varied patheon of gods and monsters that belong to this myth cycle. Cthulhu himself is a giantic octopus headed demi-god who rests in his sunken city under the pacific, dead yet dreaming and awaiting the day that the stars will be right and his city will rise from the ocean and he will awaken to rule the planet  and wipe humanity from it's surface. (pretty neat huh!)

The Call of Cthulhu role-playing game has be around for two decades. Recently Wizards of the Coast published a d20 version of the game. Player Characters are normal people who are drawn into the "Cthulhu Mythos" with the usual results of insanity and death. But they try to hold back the chaos for one more day and keep the rest of humanity blissfully ignorant to the true face of the universe. Call of Cthulhu can be played in several time frames, from the late 1800's to present day. The 1920's is the most common time frame to play since this is the time in which H.P. Lovecraft wrote many of his stories. Though I have heard of games set in the Dark Ages and in the far future. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 14, 2003)

Haha!!  Vorpalbunny, great minds think alike! 

As to HTML, I am also a babe in the woods. I will try and figure how to do it though. Does anyone else know how to add a link to a sig?


If we don't get a sixth player by the time everyone's characters are posted, we will just go with 5 then.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 14, 2003)

For that you just add HTML 

My sig looks like this

<a href=http://www.shapermc.com/cocnocturnj.htm>The Nocturnum PbP game Homepage.</a>


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 14, 2003)

*Father Joe Savino*

Father Joe Savino
Profession:  Catholic Priest
Level:  1
Height:  5'10"
Weight:  174 lbs.
Age:  40
Hair:  Short, black and graying at the temples
Eyes:  Green

14 Str   
10 Dex
12 Con
14 Int
14 Wis
12 Cha

Hit Points:  7
Armor Class:  12 (10 base, +2 Defense Bonus for Defense Option)

Defense Option
Fort  +3
Ref  +0
Will  +6
Base Attack +0 (Melee +2, Ranged +0)

Profession Skills:
+1 Concentration (1 Rank, 0 Ability)
+7 Diplomacy (4 Ranks, 1 Ability, 2 Feat)
+6 Heal (4 Ranks, 2 Ability)
+6 Knowledge (Religion) (4 Ranks, 2 Ability)
+5 Knowledge (Occult) (3 Ranks, 2 Ability)
+6 Knowledge (Psychology) (4 Ranks, 2 Ability)
+6 Listen (4 Ranks, 2 Ability)
+6 Psychoanalysis (4 Ranks, 2 Ability)
+5 Sense Motive (3 Ranks, 2 Ability)
+4 Speak Other Language (Latin) (2 Ranks, 2 Ability)
+4 Speak Other Language (English) (2 Ranks, 2 Ability)
+5 Spot (3 Ranks, 2 Ability)

Non-Profession Skills:
+4 Gather Information (1 Rank, 1 Ability, 2 Feat)

Feats:
Iron Will
Trustworthy

Sanity:  70

Joe was born in Naples, Italy on June 7th, 1884.  He came over to New York in 1905 with a desire to make something of his life, something he felt that he would be more able to do in the land of opportunity.  Shortly after arriving, Joe got involved in boxing.  His physical strength and stamina were well suited to a boxing career and early on he did quite well.  Against more serious boxers however, he found that he wasn't fast enough to avoid getting hit and in 1910 his boxing career came to an end.

Joe had made enough money during his career as a boxer to attend college at NYU.  In 1914, Joe received his degree in Psychology and began a private practice, settling into a comfortable life.  Joe was quite content.

In January of 1918, Joe was hit by a car while walking to his office from his home.  He was nearly killed in the accident.  Joe had what many would call a near death experience and when he was fully recovered, he felt the calling.  Within weeks, he had enrolled at a New York Seminary and began studying religion.  In the summer of 1922, Joe finished his studies at seminary and entered the hierarchy of the Roman Catholic Church.  He chose the Catholic Church because that was the religion practiced by his family back in Italy and the only one he was familiar with.

In early 1923 Joe was ordained as a Priest by a bishop.  Joe took over as Priest in a small church in his Greenwich Village neighborhood.  Later that same year, Joe had his first encounter with the occult.  He performed an exorcism on a woman most assuredly possessed by "something", although Joe still isn't sure what the something was.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 14, 2003)

Toric, great character! I have a few questions and comments though. Your native language is Italian so you don't need to spend any points on Speak Language (Italian). 

Could you note which of your skills are your class skills please. So I can double check your math . You should have 12 class skills. 

Other than that, he will fit in perfectly and is a great character!


----------



## Krug (Jan 14, 2003)

How many skill points and HP does one normally start with?

Sharpermc I assume you'll be more the brains of the duo; the accounting type who scams people and charms women... 

Sounds fun already!


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 15, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *For that you just add HTML
> 
> My sig looks like this
> 
> <a href=http://www.shapermc.com/cocnocturnj.htm>The Nocturnum PbP game Homepage.</a> *




Cool. Thanks Shapermc!

Krug: Unless Yellow Sign has something else in mind you start out with (8 + Int modifier)*4 skill points, and 6 + your Constitution modifier hit points.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 15, 2003)

The professor has been posted to the "Characters" thread.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 15, 2003)

Okay, I edited my character, both here and in the Rogues Gallery.  I removed Speak Other Language (Italian) and broke my up profession and non-profession skills.  He only has one non-profession skill.  I bought 38 ranks at 1 point per rank of profession skills and 1 rank of non-profession skill at 2 points.  Total skill points is 40, which I believe is correct.  Let me know if anything else needs to be changed.

Also, I didn't roll for starting money (savings) and yearly salary so I didn't buy anything for him yet.

Toric



			
				Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Toric, great character! I have a few questions and comments though. Your native language is Italian so you don't need to spend any points on Speak Language (Italian).
> 
> Could you note which of your skills are your class skills please. So I can double check your math . You should have 12 class skills.
> 
> Other than that, he will fit in perfectly and is a great character! *


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 15, 2003)

This sounds great, and I'd love to play, buuuuuut...I've had, and read, the original Masks of Nyarlathotep boxed set for pushing 20 years now. I'll probably lurk and see how it goes, though. MoN truly is one of the greatest of roleplaying adventures. I was going to ask about how you'd handle all the wonderful handouts that came with that adventure, but I think I know... 

I was just looking through that box the other day, seeing how hard it would be to convert to d20.  By the way, Yellow Sign, I was wondering if you'd know how much diffference there is between the boxed set and the later book form the adventure took, in regards to the handouts? I think I know what content differs, but I was wondering how the handouts were bound into the book, given their variety.

Anyway, good luck, and I know you'll have fun...heh...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 15, 2003)

Two great characters and three to go. VorpalBunny your guy looks very good. I love the picture. 

Krug: VB is right   Skill points are (8 + int bonus)  x 4
                            Hit points are 6 + con bonus

ColonelHardisson, I have never seen the boxed set. I have the third edition book and it has 45 handouts. They are throughout the book and in a special section in the back. Easy to scan or copy. Too bad you cannot play. Keep a eye out any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Krug (Jan 15, 2003)

Ok posted my character in the chars thread; however I don't have the Cthulhu sourcebook, and not sure about skills. Which are cross-class and which are not? Let me know so I can adjust.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 15, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *ColonelHardisson, I have never seen the boxed set. I have the third edition book and it has 45 handouts. The are throughout the book and in a special section in the back. Easy to scan or copy. Too bad you cannot play. Keep a eye out any suggestions would be helpful. *




Hey, great. How about the matchbox? Is it made of cardstock in the book? In the box, it was cardstock, and could be made into a matchbox, which is what I did with it, including matches.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 15, 2003)

No the matchbook is just paper. Though it shows you how to attach it to a real matchbook. I did that the first time I ran MON. It was a working matchbook with matchs.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 15, 2003)

ColonelHardisson said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, great. How about the matchbox? Is it made of cardstock in the book? In the box, it was cardstock, and could be made into a matchbox, which is what I did with it, including matches. *




HEY!  Don't spoil the match box.  I don't know what it means, but now I know it is comming


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm guessing the _Necronomicon_ is inscribed in little letters inside the matchbook's cover...

Behold the matchbook of DEATH!!!


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 15, 2003)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> *I'm guessing the Necronomicon is inscribed in little letters inside the matchbook's cover...
> 
> Behold the matchbook of DEATH!!!  *




NO!!!!!!   /me covers his ears as they begin to bleed and then rools around on the ground crying


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 15, 2003)

Muhahahahaha! The matchbox is the least of your worries! 


Krug: 
  You don't have the COC d20 book? Well, ok let me work you through your character. First, if you picked a defense option character you get the following: 
1. Your starting BAB is +0
2. You get 2 of your base saves at +2 and one at +0
3. You get a +2 Defense Bonus to Armor Class. 

Your Will Save should be +2 and not +3. Your AC should be 14 not 12. 

You get your class skills from your Profession. Usually there are 9 set class skills plus 3 that you get to pick for a total of 12 class skills. I have made up a profession template for your Butler/Bodyguard

Bluff (Cha)
Diplomancy (Cha)
Drive (Cha)
Gather Information (Cha)
Intimadate (Cha)
Knowledge (local*) (Int)
Search (Int)
Sense Motive (Wis)
Spot (Wis)
+ three more of the players choice.

* choose any one city

Here are a few of the skills that are not in the Players Handbook
1. Operate Heavy Machinery (Dex)
2. Pilot (Dex)
3. Speak Other Language (Int)
4. Repair (Int)
5. Research (Int)


There are no Attacks of Opportunity in the game. 

As for feats, there is no Improved Unarmed Combat. There is Martial Artist, which lets you do 1d4 normal damage instead of 1d3 subdual damage (you can do normal damage but your to hit is at a -4). You also have to have the Weapon Proficiency Feat or suffer a -4 to your attack roll with the class of weapon (melee, pistol, rifle, shotgun, thrown weapon). 

And just for your information, the Offensive Option character gets:
1. BAB of +1
2. One Base save at +2 and two Base saves at +0
3. One free Weapon Proficiency Feat. 

I hope this helps you finish your character. If you have had experience as a gamekeeper, Track might be a good feat and Knowledge (royality) would not come into play very much or at all.

Oh before I forget. I rolled for your income. You have $400 cash on hand and $800 to purchase equipment. You have a income of $3000 a year


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey festy how about this

You:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Me:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. It is pictures of the same guy, but he looks meaner and badass in yours, and more intelectual in mine 

EDIT: Obvious spelling problems (but i think that intelectual is still misspelled.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 15, 2003)

VorpalBunny, you lose 8 points of sanity for figuring out the writing on the Matchbox of Death!



LOL, I will have to make up a Necronomicon Matchbox Edition.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 15, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *VorpalBunny, you lose 8 points of sanity for figuring out the writing on the Matchbox of Death!*




LOL

NOOOO!!

_Iä! Iä! Matchbook fhtagn!!_


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 15, 2003)

VorpalBunny you can add the cash you had left over from purchasing equipment to your cash on hand.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 15, 2003)

The Brains Of The Operation "Just call me 'shorty' I go by none other."  For real name look to Festy I just get the nick name  
_Defensive Option_
*STR:*10 (+0)
*DEX:*12 (+1)
*CON:*12 (+1)
*INT:*14 (+2)
*WIS:*14 (+2)
*CHR:*14 (+2)
*HP:* 7 (6 + 1)
*AC:* 13 (1+2 : DEX bonus + Defense Option Bonus)
*Sanity:*70
*Reflex* +3 (2+1)
*Fortitude* +3 (2+1)
*Will* +2 (0+2)
*BAB* +0
*Profession:* Gangster (Criminal)
*Skill Points:* 40 (8+2=10x4)
*Skills:* 
Bluff:6 (4+2)
Disable Device:6 (4+2)
Escape Artist:3 (2+1)
Forgery:5 (3+2)
Hide:5 (4+1)
Innuendo:3 (1+2)
Move Silent:3 (2+1)
Open Lock:5 (4+1)
Slight of Hand:3 (2+1)
Knowledge (Archeology):5 (3+2)
Drive:5 (4+1)
Spot:5  (3+2)
Listen:4 ([4points]2+2)
*Feats:* 
Weapon Prof (Shotgun)
Wealth
*Wealth:* +1 (-1 + 2[Feat:Wealth]) My cash on hand would be $1600 and you have $3200 to purchase items. Now this does not include my car, home, etc. With your life style and wealth you can have a nice car and home/apartment/hotel room/whatever. 

*Discription:*  Dark hair, Brown Eyes, Clear Complexion, Normally found wearing nice suits and a Hat.

*Background:*  "Shorty" got his nickname due to the fact that he is 1.5" shorter than his brother.  He is usually the brains behind the operation and can usually be seen behind the wheel of the car as the getaway driver(skill: drive).  When the planning happens he is the one that the group looks to.  He is the one that examins all the loot that they get to make sure that they go to the right place for the right price. You would see him with a jewlers glass in his eye looking at the diamonds, and relics (skill: archeology).  He will spend spare time reading any thing from books to pulp printings.  It is shortys job to keep and eye on all the other gangs in the area. He also knows how to manage the money the best (feat: wealth).  Him and his brother have 'worked' together since they were born.

[I explaine all my extra selected skills in his discription so that it makes sence.  Please make sure that it is all good.


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 15, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *No the matchbook is just paper. Though it shows you how to attach it to a real matchbook. I did that the first time I ran MON. It was a working matchbook with matchs. *




Interesting. It's a box (yup, not a book) in the original boxed set.

Sorry, Shapermc; I don't think I spoiled anything (I hope not. Yellow Sign?). Call of Cthulhu boxed sets were well known for lots and lots of different kinds of handouts, from the trivial to the important.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 15, 2003)

Shapermc, Ok a few things that I noticed. 
1. In your bio you state that you have a knowledge of archaeology but under your skills it says anthropology. Appraise might be a good choice but I can understand with your reading habits and smarts that you would have a knowledge of archaeology. 
2. A knowledge of gangs and the underworld would be Knowledge (streetwise) and not Knowledge(occult). Occult is the knowledge of the supernatural. 
3. Your cash on hand would be $1600 and you have $3200 to purchase items. Any left over cash can go into your cash on hand. Now this does not include your car, home, etc. With your life style and wealth you can have a nice car and home/apartment/hotel room/whatever. 

This is a note for everyone. If you want to change your profession template slightly (switching one or two skills) thats ok with me. Just tell me what you did.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 15, 2003)

Colonel Hardison, 
 Your right its a Matchbox not a book. (lol enough with the matchbox already ) 
And no you have not given away anything! 
Did you GM or play in Masks?


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 15, 2003)

[YS I replaced occult with Spot.  I had misconceptions with that for a min.  (actually I knew what it was, I just had a brain fart ) and I added my wealth.  I will buy gear later, but assume that I have a suite, shotgun, and cash on me.  I am waiting for Festy to pick a nationality and last name for us then I will go with that ]


----------



## ColonelHardisson (Jan 15, 2003)

Sorry about all the nonsense about the matchbox; it's one of those legendary props that has been talked about in RPG circles for years. I don't know why, exactly...

Anyway, up until the current CoCd20 game I'm playing in (the GM is running Return to the Mountains of Madness, converted to d20), I hadn't been anything but a GM/DM since the mid-1980s.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 15, 2003)

*Starting money for the Father?*

Yellow Sign, how much starting money, yearly income, cash on hand does Father Joe have?  I saw that you have been giving it out to the others but you overlooked the good priest. 

Toric


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 15, 2003)

Sorry Toric..Lol...I did not forget you. Shapermc asked me to do his money and Krug does not have the book so I did it for him. 

Ok here is Father Joe's dough
Starting Money: $4000
Cash on Hand: $400
Money for Purchases: $800
Savings, etc: $2800
Income: $2000 a year

I am lowering the amount of money everyone has to start because I just think that its too large a lump sum. $4000 is alot of money in 1925. You can add any money from left over from purchases to your Cash on Hand.


When everyone has there character posted and approved we will start the game. I hope everyone has a blast. I know I will. 


Colonel Hardisson: Hey I had fun with the matchbox talk  so nothing to be sorry about LOL!


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 15, 2003)

YS - if you're lowering starting amounts, should I make some changes to my character?  If so, let me know the professor's new starting money...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 15, 2003)

VB. Your money is fine. You have the normal amount but your access to it is limited. Thus the Cash on hand amounts.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 16, 2003)

Does a place to live and a vehicle come out of the money for purchases or are we assumed to have that stuff at the start?  Either way is fine, just want to determine what I need to spend the money for purchases on.

Toric


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 16, 2003)

You are considered to have that stuff from the start. Though your income will determine the type of house and car. The higher the better. I game terms your home and car will have little affect on the game.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey Shaper, if its no trouble, could you create my character? Upon looking for my pdf I remembered that I had to leave it at the other house because their wasn't a burner on my dad's computer (there was a zip drive though so i was able to bring along the resident evil splatbook for CoC , not that it helps though )

Oh yeah, last name and nationality. Hmm, how about Irish? Last name maybe... Gilliadh?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 16, 2003)

Festy_Dog,
 If you want I can build your character for you. Just give me a idea what you want. Or Shapermc can do it.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 16, 2003)

I was just thinking cos he's shaper's char's twin he'd like to do it, but if you think you can create him well enough feel free


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 16, 2003)

If Shapermc whats to do it, fine by me. I am just itching to get started. Either way tell me about your character that way me or Shapermc will have a idea what to build.


Oh by the way , Shapermc could you post your character over in the Mask's thread over in the Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 16, 2003)

I will do it for you Festy_Dog.  Will edit this post with it later.


----------



## Krug (Jan 16, 2003)

Ok chose the Offensive option instead and redid my character. Let me know if I made a mistake somewhere.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 16, 2003)

Krug, your chacater looks good. Here are a few typos that I saw. 
 1. Get rid of the +2 Defense next to your AC.
 2. Your Melee Attack bonus should be +3 and your Ranged Attack bonus should be +3 also.
 3. Your unarmed damage should be 1d4+2 normal (you can do subdual if you want)
 4. You should have $600 Cash on hand and $1200 for purchases.

Here is a good pistol for you. Its a british gun.

Welby Mk1 Revolver
Caliber    .455 Welby
Damage 2d8
Crit x3
Capacity  6 shots
Loading  Break
Range 20
Rate Standard/Multfire
Country UK (1887)

Shapermc, you still have Knowledge (Anthropology). I thought you wanted Knowledge (Archaeology). 

Ok, when Festy_Dog gets his character up and everyone is ready we will start!!!


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 16, 2003)

[Festy Here you go!]
Offensive Option
*STR:*16 (+3)
*DEX:*14 (+2)
*CON:*14 (+2)
*INT:*10 (+0)
*WIS:*10 (+0)
*CHR:*10 (+0)
*HP:* 7 (6 + 2)
*AC:* 12 (2: DEX bonus)
*Sanity:*50
*Reflex* +2 (Dex)
*Fortitude* +2 (Con)
*Will* +2 (2+0<Wis>)
*BAB* +4 (1<Ofense>+3<Str>)
*Ranged* +3 (1<Ofensive>+2<dex>)
*Init:* 6 (2<dex>+4 <Feat>)
*Profession:* Gangster (Criminal)
*Skill Points:* 32 (8x4)
*Skills:* 
Bluff: 3
Disable Device:4
Escape Artist:4 (2+2)
Forgery:2
Hide:4 (2+2)
Innuendo:3 
Move Silent:4 (2+2)
Open Lock:4 (2+2)
Slight of Hand:4 (2+2)
Search: 4
Spot:3
Listen:2
*Feats:* 
Weapon Prof (Festy Choose)
Improved Init (+4)


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 16, 2003)

[YS I fixed the Antropolgy to Archeology thing and I am all ready to go!  :rubs hands together evily


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 16, 2003)

Good job Shapermc!  Everything looks good save for his hit points should be 8 not 7. Festy if you want to change two or three of the skills so you would not have too many of the same class skills as your brother that would be fine by me. Ok, give him a name and background and we will get started. Your starting cash on hand is $400 and you have $800 for equipment. 

I am going to post a OOC and IC threads for the game. I will most likely start the game with the IC thread. 

Here are some ground rules:
1. I will keep track of rolls. If your character want to do something just say; I am going to make a listen check! or Using my Research Skill, I want to find out about XXXXXX. I will roll and give you the results. I don't want to clutter the IC thread with math. 
2. If you have a suggestion on how to make the game better or want to do something differently just ask in the OOC thread. I am open to anything. 
3. Have fun! 

Any Questions?


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 16, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Good job Shapermc!  Everything looks good save for his hit points should be 8 not 7. Festy if you want to change two or three of the skills so you would not have too many of the same class skills as your brother that would be fine by me.  *



Hehehe At least my Math was correct for the Hit Points .  Aside from that I just went with the basics for skills, so that way if Fest felt up to it he could change them, or if not then the basics were covered.  Looking forward to the game.  

Why dont you just turn this thread to the OOC thread?  You just have to edit the Post subject of your first post on the first page.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 16, 2003)

That sounds good. I will just change this into the OOC thread then. 

Yeah, Festy can change the skills around if he wants.

Oh, I just noticed. Since Festy_Dog's character is a offense option he gets a Weapon Proficency for free. So he should have 3 feats instead of 2.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 16, 2003)

http://www.shapermc.com/realm/index.php

*BumP*


----------



## Krug (Jan 17, 2003)

Changed. Picture added. 

No females huh? I guess if Thomas dies I'll do up a female character..


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 17, 2003)

So what's the story, Captain? 

<BUMP>


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL, I will have the IC thread up today. I have been working out how to post some images that I want on the thread. But I have think I have figured out how to do it. The game will defiantly start today though. 

If you have not finished your characters or post them in the Rogues gallery please do that.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 17, 2003)

Shorty is looking for his brother!  Festy where are you?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 17, 2003)

Ok the game is started. Check out the Masks of Nyarlathotep: IC thread and jump in the waters fine.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 18, 2003)

Krug, love the picture!

Festy_Dog, where are you?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 19, 2003)

really sorry everyone, my computer reacted harshly to some software my little brother downloaded.

Names wise, Hamish and Lachlan sound good? (your choice of name if you like 'em )


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 19, 2003)

[_IC: The Professor smiles and gestures over to the table Mr. Anderson and Father Savino are seated at._]

Festy? Shaper? The professor's arm is getting tired from all this gesturing....


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 20, 2003)

Sorry Guys the weekends have been known to get pretty busy for me with gaming (I got a IRL game on Sat all day and a OpenRPG game on Sun.) so I mainly post on the weekdays a few times then only like once or twice over the whole weekend (unless I know that there is combat).


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 20, 2003)

Thats ok, Shapermc, I am alittle slower during the weekends too. 

Festy_Dog can you finish up your character and post him on the Masks of Nyarlathotep: Characters thread in the Rogue's Gallery.

Great start everyone. Looks like a very good group.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 21, 2003)

So if this whole thing takes place on the 15th what day is it in the game?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 21, 2003)

Game wise it is January 12th, 1925.


Festy_Dog, I am still waiting for your finished character in the Character thread in the Rogue's Gallery. If you need any help just ask


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 21, 2003)

Once we get done with the scene at the resturant, post here what your character will be doing before the 15th.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 22, 2003)

Testing sig.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 22, 2003)

Sorry about the char, it should get done tonight. I only get on once per day and things are usually hectic because of some competition for the net here from my two younger brothers. Sorry again, shouldn't take long.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 22, 2003)

Festy, just a couple of things about your character. Since you are a offense option you get a free weapon proficency so you have another feat. And you posted the same picture as your brother lol.  I know your twins but shessh! lol! Everything else looks fine.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 22, 2003)

Semi IC:  Shorty and Hamish are going to head over to the library and convince (with a smile and some cash) the cute girl behind the counter to do the reasearch for them while they tie up their loos ends.  The need to go and strong arm a few people that owe the "boss" money and also need to let the "boss" know that they may be gone for a bit.  If the boss needs a bit of convincing then I will convince him there will be profit in it.  Then after all that is said and done we head back to the library where hopefuly that cute young (or old) librarian got some information for us. If she got alot of info then I will tip her an extra $1 (hey that was alot then right?!?!)  This should hopefully take enough time.

(Festy if you want to do anything else aside from this LMK)


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 22, 2003)

Ok, I have posted the combined research of Professor Carter and Shorty's trip to the libary. Also, when Professor Carter contacted Jonah Kensington, he said that he had not heard from Jackson Elias in about 2 weeks. The last he had heard, Elias was in London researching a project he was doing. Elias also had be sending him some papers of his research the past several months. Jonah is worried about Elias and would like to be kept updated.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 23, 2003)

Semi IC:
Over the couple of days between the 12th and the meeting on the 15th, Joe will mostly attend to personal matters, like securing a temporary replacement for himself at Saint Catherines.  He will inform the church leaders in New York City that he will be gone approximately a month, maybe a bit longer.

He will also spend a bit of time trying to find any information he can on Jackson Elias, probably going to a library to look up some of his books, hoping to refamiliarize himself with the man's work.

Joe won't start packing for a trip since he doesn't know where they are going at the moment.


----------



## Krug (Jan 23, 2003)

Thomas Anderson quits his job, gets drunk with his mates, gets someone to look after his dog after he's gone and starts practising shooting his gun again.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 23, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *...and starts practising shooting his gun again. *




Oh yeah. Like that'll help.  

Does Mr. Anderson own any WWI surplus artillery?


----------



## Krug (Jan 23, 2003)

Just a howitzer in the back yard.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 23, 2003)

Good - bring it!  I'm sure it'll come in handy if we have to interrogate any "dames."

"Say Mr. Anderson, is that a howitzer in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?"

















What?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 24, 2003)

Oh yeah, what do I have in the way of equipment and cash? Can I request a Colt 1911 and some brass knuckles amoung that?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 24, 2003)

Sorry Festy_Dog, I forgot to give you your money. You have $600 cash on hand and $1200 to purchase equipment. Any left over money goes to your cash on hand. The gun and brass knuckles are fine. Do you need me to post their stats? Oh and dont forget to add that extra feat to your character.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 24, 2003)

Added it 

Yeah it would be nice if you posted their stats, thx.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 26, 2003)

Festy here are the stats you wanted. 

Brass Knuckles   Damage 1d3,   Crit  x2

Colt M1911 Pistol   .45 ACP ammo,   Damage 2d8,   Crit x3
                              Capacity 7,  Magazine,  Range 20 
                              Multifire


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 29, 2003)

I just wanted to let everyone know that my last post about shorty attempting to disarm is based on the fact that CoC is a game of mentality more than otherthings.  His mentality is a bit loose now (from the body and his brother and friend getting stabbed at) and being so, took into acount that he is close to this man and could defend them. 

[Also i realised that I did not buy equiptment and will need to do so, I don't even have a friggin knif ;P]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 30, 2003)

You and me both Shaper.  Father Joe has no equipment either! 

I was kinda torn about what kind of equipment the good priest might have.  I figure he's not a violent man, other than his early days as a boxer so he probably doesn't own a gun.  He's probably only armed with his bible at the moment.  After this encounter, that may well change though.  I figure he could be asking Hamish or Shorty to "hook him up" with a firearm.

Toric


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 30, 2003)

Well, it kinda makes sense that Father Joe, Shorty, and the Professor didnt have any firearms on them. Heck, its just a meeting. 

How is the game starting? I want some feedback. I know it is early but am I doing ok? Its my first PBP game to GM so I don't want to mess up. Though it would be hard to with such a great campaign!! I love everyone's characters. Great going guys.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 30, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Well, it kinda makes sense that Father Joe, Shorty, and the Professor didnt have any firearms on them. Heck, its just a meeting. *




Well I normally will have a shotgun like in the car or the hotel room of where ever I am going, but I have bought no equiptment as of right now 



			
				Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *How is the game starting? I want some feedback. I know it is early but am I doing ok? Its my first PBP game to GM so I don't want to mess up. Though is hard with such a great campaign!! *




I think that the game is going great.  If you want a bit of feedback I give you a few points.  You had us all meet up wonderfully I loved it that I diden't just know every one right off the bat.  You might want to occasianally take the iniative to speed some things up in either OOC or with an NPC if they get slow.  Like in the restraunt on page one of the IC thread we were there for 4 days In Real Life and I almost thought that the game would drop right off and be no more for a bit (had me worried).  This is like PnP in the sence that PC's may need a bit of help or told what to do every once in a while.  But these are just my ideas, I may be wrong.

Other than things getting slow everyonce in a while (sometimes there really is nothing that you can do) this is going amazingly.  I really enjoy the characters and the plot.  I also need to get my fix 'o CoC somewhere and my gaming group hates it (unless it is mixed with like D&D or d20M )


----------



## Krug (Jan 30, 2003)

Yeap it's going great as well! No complaints!


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 30, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *...I think that the game is going great. If you want a bit of feedback I give you a few points. You had us all meet up wonderfully I loved it that I didn't just know every one right off the bat. You might want to occasionally take the iniative to speed some things up in either OOC or with an NPC if they get slow.*




I agree.  Great start, then a mondo lull.  Don't hesitate to kick us in the captain's quarters with an OOC post if need be (no NPC's please unless they're vital to the story) - I don't want to see this game fall by the wayside.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 30, 2003)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> *...(no NPC's please unless they're vital to the story) ...*




What I ment by that was in the above situation a Waiter could have come up and gone "Would you like the check now?" kind of nudge in the right direction.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 30, 2003)

Ah... my bad.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 30, 2003)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> *Ah... my bad.  *



No, I probably should have been more specific.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 30, 2003)

Hey guys what should I do. I am waiting on Festy to post but I know what he is going to do. Shoot at the thug in the doorway. I want to speed the game along but I don't want to take over your characters either. What do yall think?


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 30, 2003)

Did you try emailing him?


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 30, 2003)

I remember him saying he's only on once per day, but I'm with Shapermc - try e-mailing him, or maybe a private message on these boards?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 31, 2003)

I agree with what everyone else has said.  I think the game is going well and I look forward to seeing what has been posted every day when I log on.

Toric


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 31, 2003)

Hey guys I just wanted to let you know that I read a bad ass story last night.  It was called "Song of Nyarlathotep" in the fiction compalation Song of Cthuhlu released by chaosium.  It is a bit contemporary at points, but a good read over all.  If you can find it read it


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 31, 2003)

Is that the one with the Rock and Roll band that old Nyarly uses to create that dimensional gate? I love those Mythos Cycle books that Chaosium puts out. I think I have a dozen or so of them. 

Well enough waiting. I am going to get the game back on track. I don't think Festy would mind and I will have Hamish do what I think Festy would have done anyway, shoot the thug infront of him.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 31, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Is that the one with the Rock and Roll band that old Nyarly uses to create that dimensional gate? I love those Mythos Cycle books that Chaosium puts out. I think I have a dozen or so of them. *



Yup!  That is the one.  A little contemporary like I said, but after a second reading it more adds to the flavor than takes away.  Writting with that contemporary slang in a short story can ber at risk of sounding corny in the future (and it did) but I think that it was pulled off pretty well.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 31, 2003)

Ok, the fight in the hotel room is over. It goes to tell you NEVER bring a machete to a gunfight!!

Professor Carter has a cut on his arm (2 points of damage)
The two black thugs are dead and the white thug is knocked out.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 31, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *It goes to tell you NEVER bring a machete to a gunfight!!*




I don't think that he knew that it was going to be a gun fight


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 31, 2003)

BTW,
For those people who have not purchased any equipment. DO SO! Any guns, knives, ammo, lockpick tools, sword canes, pocket watches, etc.....
The next time you want to do something or use something and you don't have the item on your character sheet. YOU DON"T HAVE IT!  
You don't have to buy everything, just what you have on your person would be nice.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 31, 2003)

Personally, I'm still waiting for Krug's/Mr. Anderson's howitzer...


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 31, 2003)

DEAR GOD!!!! I am going insane!   well kind of, I cant figure out exactly how to pronounce the old egyptian's name  

Is it Nye-R-Lathe-O-tep ?  Or Ner-La-Tho-tep?  I got he end of it down fine it is that begining part that stumps me.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 31, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *DEAR GOD!!!! I am going insane!   well kind of, I cant figure out exactly how to pronounce the old egyptian's name
> 
> Is it Nye-R-Lathe-O-tep ?  Or Ner-La-Tho-tep?  I got he end of it down fine it is that begining part that stumps me. *




I haven't seen an "official" pronouncation, but I pronounce it Nye-R-La-tho-tep.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 31, 2003)

I pronouce it "NARL LA THO TEP" but thats just me


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 31, 2003)

I did a web search and found this.



> Everybody seems to pronounce "Nyarlathotep" differently. For our production, we're pronouncing it as a four-syllable word: nyar (blurs together as a single syllable) let (pronounced the same as "vet") ho (pronounced the same as "go") tep (prnounced the same as "hep"). We emphasize the ho, as we interpreted instructions from our resident Egyptologist on pronouncing the "hotep" string. When I say it in my mind, the first half rhymes with "varlet".


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 2, 2003)

Just a good natured BUMP!


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 2, 2003)

Hookay!

These guys were carrying enough paper on 'em to start their own library branch...

So what are we going to do?  The way I see it, these are the options open to us right now:

A- Call the police. (A no-brainer)
B- As per Mr. Anderson's suggestion,  go to the lecture *tonight* and pick Dr. Cowles' brain.

Then we can work up the other clues at our leisure.  Carter is itching to go to a library and see if he can research the "rune" carved into Elias' head... 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 3, 2003)

I agree with both option A anb B.  After that we can split up and investigate all the leads left for us.  Two business cards, a couple of letters, not to mention the freaky headpieces and the symbol carved on the guy's head.

Toric


----------



## Krug (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeap I think Toric's idea sounds the best.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 3, 2003)

And the infamous "matchbox" makes its appearance.  YS - can the professor make out the _Necronomicon_ written on the inside?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 3, 2003)

After looking over the matchbox the Professor makes out some faint writing on the inside. Using a magnifing glass he reads it. Gain 5 ranks in Mythos Knowledge and lose 25 point of sanity. You now have the indefinite insanities of pyromania and zoophobia (fear of animals). The professor runs off to burn down the New York Zoo.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 3, 2003)

Geez!  I'm sorry I asked! Ehh... what the hell.

<Carter does his best Beavis voice>

_Fire! Fire! Fire!  Oooooooooawwwww!!_

The Professor stops in fron of the monkey house on his pyromanical rampage and raises his blackened, soot covered arms over his head...

_I am the great Professholio!! Are you threatening me?_

_Fire! Fire!_


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 3, 2003)

Nice to have a good chuckle in the morning !!!


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 3, 2003)

Shorty grabs the Teach and shakes him awake!  "Man it was all just a dream!  What was the takl about a BBQ and zebras?  Your stange, see." 



Anyways, YS I picked up H.P.'s Dunwich the other night and am almost completly done with it.  Quite impressed, but kind of _unsatisfyed_ with it.  Well at least the d20 part.  It seemed like an after thought and I was pretty much just doing stat conversions in my head rather than just flimming to the back all the time.  Oh well.  Really great otherwise, I could imagine runnning an entire campeign for about a year wandering around and exploring all that Dunwich has to offer.  Although I like the 2 adventures, honestly I feel that this is more of a Campeign setting than it is a module/adventure.  Great anyways.  I reread TDH again I havent read that story in about 5 or so years, and forgot alot of the crunchy bits.  It also reminded me that not all the Cthulhu story end in the investigators dieing.  I am thinking of playing the old fart in Smoke and Mirrors just because it will supply some neat roleplaying oppertunities.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah, I didn't get the Dunwich book myself. I kinda leafed through it at the store and it looked pretty much like a their old Dunwich book but with some d20 conversions in it and a new scenerio or two. It leaves a bad taste in my mouth how Chaosium treats the d20 COC like a red headed step child. 

As for the _Dunwich Horror_, yep it's one of the few lovecraft stories that the protagonists win in the end. I guess you could say that for _The Call of Cthulhu_ too. But there is that undercurrent that even though the heroes won. It's only a short lived victory and that the Endtime is fast aproaching. 

Hey Shapermc, have you ever looked at _Beyond the Mountains of Madness_ campaign book. I just wondered what you thought of it.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll probably end up using _Dunwich_ as a campaign setting too - IMO that's this book's strength.

I really liked the _Return to Dunwich_ adventure (mi-go under Dunwich? Oh yeah, baby!), even though I thought the d20 stats for the son of Yog-Sothoth were a little over powered.

Overall though, since I missed the original BRP printing I'm very happy with it.

As for _The Dunwich Horror_ - Armitage *had* to win in the end.  The son of Yog-Sothoth was loose, and if not stopped would have helped bring the "end" very quickly.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 3, 2003)

YS: Do you mean Beyond the Mountains of Madness?  If you mean that then I had read the first like 25-50 pages about a month ago at my FLGS when my friend was there for "other" purposes.  I was really starting to dig it, but then I got to the price tag and I would not have enough for it for a few weeks.  Well low and behold it sold in that ammount of time.  I am trying to hunt it down right now by emailing all kinds of places, but so far no luck.  I hate Ebay for RPG stuf so that is my last resort.  But from my first inital thoughts it is a great book, but like someone else said that would take a long ass prep time to run  effectively.  

Honestly I just want to say to my players, "Guess what!  I got you all tickets to Ancticartica!!!!!"   LOL


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 3, 2003)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> *As for The Dunwich Horror - Armitage had to win in the end.  The son of Yog-Sothoth was loose, and if not stopped would have helped bring the "end" very quickly. *




Well he diden't have to live after he stoped it.  And also he seemed quite _sane_ after comming down the mountain.  He was even more sane then after reading the journal.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 3, 2003)

LOL, yes I ment _Beyond the Mountains of Madness_. Did you know that there is a _Antarctic Expedition Pack_ for it too. It's pretty cool. It has a better map and a VERY NEAT sew on patch of the Starkweather Expedition in it too. I have read it through and its very good. Though personally I think the beginning is too slow starting out but the end has a slam bang finish with a very big plot twist at the end.

PS anything with antarctic exploration and zeppelins in it has to be GREAT!!!


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 3, 2003)

YS: are you looking to unload both of those  ?  I did know about the supplemental stuff and I was interested in that as well.  But honestly I would love to take them off your hands


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 4, 2003)

LOL! 
I think I am going to hold on to them for a while. I know how hard it is to get OOP stuff and as soon as I would sell it. I would want to run it!


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 4, 2003)

I feel kind of stupid now for pulling myself out of the room, but staing IC is essential.  Don't think that I am out of the game if I don't post, but I probably wont post at the IC thread untill things are resolved.  At least I got a small bit of information we may not have had otherwise 

So ... I almost finished that Retun to Dunwich and ...  Shorty knocks on Yellow Signs door, when he opens it he finds a gangster out of the 1920 ready to kick him in the shins.  After YS doubles over in pain the man ransacks the house and then runs out the fron door carrying a large book (aprox. 440 pages) and a box set with a picture of mountains on the cover ...

Did I distract you long enough?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 4, 2003)

Shapermc, I thought it was perfectly IC for the brothers to bolt. It might have brought up some questions by the police that did not need to be asked.

The running gangster jumps his car and sped away with his treasure laying on the seat next to him. When he made it to his home he locked himself in his bedroom and sat down with his prize. At that moment he noticed that the cover didnt look quite right. Like it was a photocopy. Opening it to the title page, Shapermc noticed the old yellowed page and the french words on it. He could make out the words "King in Yellow".  

Shapermc didn't show up for work that next day and no one has seen him since. His friends on the EN boards miss him and they wonder if he is all right.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 5, 2003)

Damn you YS you sent Hastur after me!!!!

Last night my computer turned into a $1000 paperweight and I am not certain what happen to it.  My guess is that the power supply went on it.  If that is the problem it will be an easy fix and hopefully I can get it fixed quick.  If it is not I will have to ship the tower up to Illinois (I'm in New Orleans) and wait for it to get fixed.  It is under warenty so it is not the money that is going to be the problem, it is the time.  I feel horrible about this.  I will only be able to post at work while this is a problem, so please bear with me.  I cannot look at rule books at work, so until then I will probably have a few questions.  Thanks for this.

-Regards


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 6, 2003)

Oh, just a reminder. Your characters can talk to each other about clues, what your going to do, and such. Its allowed!!


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 10, 2003)

Psst:  Yellow Sign, your needed in smoke and mirrors


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 13, 2003)

Shapermc, 
 In response to your IC question about heading over to the "Penhew Club". First, it's about 11:00 PM at night. Second, your in New York City, USA and the Penhew Foundation is in London England!!!  So I don't think you can just "head over there" LOL!


----------



## Krug (Feb 16, 2003)

By the way, a useful resource:
http://www.didyouknow.cd/history/year.htm

Type 1925 to find out all the exciting things that happen that year. Babe Ruth collapses in an April preseason game. And on 12/31/24, Edward Hubble announces existence of other galactic systems. Far out!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks for the link! I can really use it. 

BTW, how is everyone doing? I had a bit of a episode last thursday. Had to go to the ER and I did not get out until about 4:00 AM in the morning. Oh, I am ok though I thought I had apendicitis for a bit. How is the game going for everyone? Happy so far?


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 18, 2003)

I just wanted to let everyone know that my African statement IC was not intended to be a "racist" comment.  Voodoo is generally tied to African artifacts and touching certain ones is considered badluck if you don't know what you are doing.  So that is the reason.  

YS:  I am sorry to hear that.  I hope that you are doing much better with yourself and have gotten alot of rest.  The game is going great and I am having alot of fun.


----------



## Krug (Feb 18, 2003)

YS: Sorry to hear that. Hope you're better. Yeap enjoying the game so far.

Sharpermc: Thanks for clarifying. Thomas is just being prejudiced himself. He's from the Old Empire and is probably even more racist. Like his 'thought', he just shows it less outwardly.  No offense meant.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 18, 2003)

Krug: hehehe I was just making sure that people knew that the comment was not ment to be Racist IC.  I did not think it seemed like a racist comment, so I wanted to make sure that it was not read as one.  You can call me racist, but I will take no offence to it.  No harm done


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 24, 2003)

VorpalBunny, It's been over a week since you last posted. Are you OK?


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorry about not posting... between the _Blizzard of '03_™ and then my computer crashing, things have been a little hectic.  I was off from work last week so I had to wait until I got back today to post anything.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 24, 2003)

OK!!  Glad to hear it's not anyting serious!


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 4, 2003)

Just wanted to wish a "Happy GM's Day" to our Fearless Leader.  I'm sure I speak for all of your Nyarlathotep victims... er, players when I say we're having a great time with the campaign.

Keep it up!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks VB! I am lucky to have a great set of players in this game. I hope everyone is having as much fun as I am.


----------



## Krug (Mar 4, 2003)

Happy GM's day, Yellow Sign. Having a great time! One of the best games, PBP or RL.... ever!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 8, 2003)

LOL, where did all my players go?


----------



## Krug (Mar 8, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *LOL, where did all my players go? *




We're here, eagerly awaiting the next move.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 8, 2003)

I'm here...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 8, 2003)

Still here


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 10, 2003)

Good to have you back, Shaper!! Man, that must've been one hell of a Mardi Gras...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 11, 2003)

Yeah! Shapermc is back!


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 11, 2003)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> *Good to have you back, Shaper!! Man, that must've been one hell of a Mardi Gras... *




Well, the first half of the last week or so was Mardi Gras, then when I got back to work I was all backed up and had to do some overtime...  so I am now pretty much cought up.  

It was actually nice to come to this thread and see that people missed me.  Thanks Guys


----------



## AmbushBug (Apr 6, 2003)

can I get into this?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 6, 2003)

I would have to check with my players and see if they would want another player in. 

Well guys?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 7, 2003)

I got no qualms, its all good from here.


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 7, 2003)

Well it really does not bother me any, I would honestly just like to see this game get moving again.  It seems to be making extreamly slow progress.  

But if AmbushBug has already played the game then I would say no.  Other wise sure.


----------



## AmbushBug (Apr 7, 2003)

I haven't even seen Masks of Nyarlathotep in any form... so as for playing it before... I havent


----------



## VorpalBunny (Apr 7, 2003)

The more the merrier...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 7, 2003)

Well, AmbushBug, I guess your in then  ! I don't see a problem with adding a 6th player. You have the COC d20 rules I hope. Just build a 1st level character. The building rules should be at the beginning of this thread. 

I would like to second, Shapermc's comments on the slow speed at which the game is going. Is there a problem with the game? I would think that things would pick up with where the game is right now. I don't want to have to push the game along.  I hope to give everyone a chance to respond and interact. If I am doing something wrong please tell me so I can correct it.


----------



## AmbushBug (Apr 9, 2003)

My character will be Father Byron Mallory, 1st level clergy with the defense option..I will send the stats tonight


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 9, 2003)

Ambushbug, did you check to see what characters where already in the game? We already have someone playing a catholic priest.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 14, 2003)

Just a note to my players. Please keep your charaters stats up to date in the Rogue's Gallery. Mainly keep track of your current sanity score. Thanks! 

I know the game has been kinda slow lately but that is mainly because of some busy and away players. Hopefully we can get chugging along again soon.


----------



## AmbushBug (Apr 14, 2003)

where would you like me to post the character? and where is the Game's message board located?


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 14, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Is there a problem with the game? I would think that things would pick up with where the game is right now. I don't want to have to push the game along.  I hope to give everyone a chance to respond and interact. If I am doing something wrong please tell me so I can correct it. *




Well due to the nature of the Beast (PbP gaming that is) it can be hard to tell if we are waiting at a point in the game because there is something important to find or discuss, or because we have not decided to move on (because conversations can take a week that would normally take no more than 5 min).  In the situation of the later I think that the GM/Keeper has a duty to almost PUSH the story along.  

It is like walking your dog, do you let it sniff the ground for a half hour when you know that nothing is there, or do you pull on the leash and continue on your walk.  You as the GM have the leash, sometimes you need to pull on it (take controll of our PC's and move us to a more productive area.  If you feel like things are getting stagnent in a conversation or in searching make a post something like "If no one has anything else to do I will move the plot along.  If no one posts by this time to morrow we will move on."  Then do it.  Aside from that all is really great!  

I loved that picture


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 14, 2003)

Ambushbug, here is where you need to post your character.

Masks of Nyarlathotep Characters 


Shapermc, I think your right. I just have to push things along ever so often but I want to give everyone a chance before then. . Byron's_Ghost sent me that picture. I think it is Great too... ...Thanks Byron's_Ghost!!


----------



## VorpalBunny (Apr 15, 2003)

I knew the pit was a bad idea...  

So boss, does this count as a Mythos-related insanity? (Do I get +2 ranks in Cthulhu Mythos?)


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 15, 2003)

Nope no Cthulhu Mythos skill for seeing the creature. You and Hamish failed your sanity rolls but Hamish got lucky with only 5 points of sanity loss. You were kinda lucky too as you could have lost 20 points maximum.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Apr 15, 2003)

_*20 pts.!!!!*_


----------



## VorpalBunny (Apr 22, 2003)

Guys - I'm really sorry but I'm going to have bow out of this game.  My wife just had emergency surgery today for an ectopic pregnancy and I'm afraid between taking care of her and my daughter I won't have the time to follow the game for at least a few weeks.

YS - feel free to play John Carter if you think it's necessary.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 22, 2003)

Good luck, I hope everything fixes itself up soon. We'll be waiting for you once everything is well again.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 22, 2003)

VB, I am sorry to have you leave the game but I understand, family has to go first. I hope everything works out well for you and yours. I will keep Carter on a back burner or in a local sanitarium so you can come back to the game at anytime.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 22, 2003)

I am going to recruit a new player for the game. Yall need a academic type to round out the party. I have not heard from Ambushbug so I am going to look for another player.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 22, 2003)

*stands in the back making pictures in the dirt with the toe of her foot*

If you don't mind a lady academic?  Not quite as colorful as Roxie...but who can be?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 22, 2003)

"Golly gee willikers!!!!!" 

 SURE!!! Your in Kitana! 

Let me give you a short run down on the game. It is set in 1925 and right now it is in New York City. Our brave group of investigators are looking into the death of a writer friend, Jackson Ellias. He had contacted one of the players, Professor John Carter, about needing a team to help in investigating something big that he was working on that was connected with the Carlyle Expedition which had been believed killed in Kenya several years ago. Jackson Ellias is a noted author with several books on "blood cults". Carter got a group together and when they went to meet Ellias they found him murdered and the culprits ransacking his room. We are losing VorpalBunny's character Professor Carter. It looks like he will have to be committed to a sanitarium soon . So far the group consists of  two gangster brothers, a catholic priest, and a british ex-butler. Character generation rules are at the beginning of this thread. A Antiquarian, Archaeologist, Professor, or Writer/Reporter would be a good match. But I know you will come up with a great character. 

Try and come up with a reason to get your lady involved if not I can figure out something. Right now the group is in a pretty sticky situation and hopefully they can survive it


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 22, 2003)

two gangster brothers, a catholic priest, and a british ex-butler?

lol interesting

First character:

A thirty-something French archeologist with delusions of grandeur and plenty of "c'est la vie".  I'm thinking she's the daughter of a famous archeologist and spent most of her childhood knocking around the world with her father learning the trade and her young adulthood probably knocking boots around the world as well.  She's made quite a name for herself (in both areas) since her father died and left his legacy to her.

Quite a bourgeois world traveller?

Second character:

Photographer for the New York Times who's dying to prove her worth as a reporter.  She's hot on the trail of anything interesting hoping to win a chance to prove herself to her editor and win that coveted byline, not to mention to the Pulitzer.  Hard-nosed, willing to do anything to get a story, quite fearless and determined and many times quite reckless, she's opinionated and quite the feminist.   Her family is NYC old money and quite horrified that their only daughter has gone this route to become more independent from them.  They're constantly trying to get her to come back but she wants fame not fortune, glory not gauche tea parties in the sun.

Lois Lane in the 1920's?

So which one do you think?

I'll have to read through the whole thread and to see where to fit her in if you don't have any ideas.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 22, 2003)

I could fit the Lois Lane character into the game really easily right now. She could interview the other characters after the _"Horror in Harlem"_ incident which is happening right now game wise and she could get involved from there. The French archeologist would be a great backup character and I could fit her in very easily if needed later in the game.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 22, 2003)

Alittle book keeping to take care of. Here is the current Sanity of everyones characters as of the attack of the zombies.

Father Joe    70 -1 = 69
Professor Carter   60 - 15 = 45
Hamish  50 - 7 = 43
Shorty 70 - 4 = 66
Thomas 50 - 8 = 42

Professor Carter took a nasty sanity hit from the THING IN THE PIT and the zombies pushed him over the edge to a indefinite insanity


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 22, 2003)

Or

(humor me)

British archeologist who's an assistant professor at oxford and trying to write a book on something related to the Caryle expedition?

ie: for tenure


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 22, 2003)

That could work. It was rumored that the Carlyle Expedition found something on a dig in Egypt but any information about it was lost with their deaths in Kenya. You could be trying to find out what that was.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yellow Sign _*
> 
> I would like a Dame in the group. Does anyone know a female gamer on these boards that would be interested in playing?
> 
> *




LOL!

well that's ironic


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 22, 2003)

Humm did I say that????  LOL!!

Kitana ,any of the characters you posted would be great in the game and I can easily fit them into the action. So play which every one you want!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 22, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Humm did I say that????  LOL!!
> 
> Kitana ,any of the characters you posted would be great in the game and I can easily fit them into the action. So play which every one you want! *




Why yes you did!  I noticed that when I went looking back to see about the character generation guidelines.

Well, looking at the assembled group and seeing as we're losing Carter (hopefully only temporarily) I think I should choose someone a bit more "highbrow and academic" to patch in the hole and provide a more 'sympathetic' face to the public should the need it (plus invaluable connections?)

She'll be the only daughter of wealthy New Yorkers and quite rebellious.  Her parents have traveled the world, in fact, her father is a well known Egyptologist and philantropist.  So enamored of that region of the world, he took an Egyptian bride.  She's half American-half Egyptian and spent much of her young life traveling with her world-weary parents.

Currently she's a reporter for the New York Times who's dying to prove her worth in the biz (esp since she got the position due to her father's generosity and influence). She's hot on the trail of anything interesting hoping to win a chance to prove herself to her editor and win that coveted byline, not to mention the Pulitzer. Hard-nosed, willing to do anything to get a story, quite fearless and determined and many times quite reckless, she's opinionated and quite the feminist (thanks to being an heiress and all). 

She'll be an excellent researcher, great with languages, int + charisma and a font of knowledge and (hopefully) contacts in different parts of the world.

that sound good to you, Mr. Yellow Sign?

ok I'll have her fleshed out further and scripted up into a character sheet either Wednesday or Thursday (I have a final exam tommorrow - stupid school)


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 22, 2003)

Sounds great to me Kitana. Good luck on your test.


----------



## DallasPA (Apr 22, 2003)

*Please save the next available spot for me.*

Sorry,

I was at work when you posted so I missed the invite.  I will be checking in on a daily basis so please reseve the next vacancy for me!!!!

Dallas


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 23, 2003)

Good to have you aboard Kit! 

And no worries Dallas there's always next time.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 24, 2003)

Say hello to Evelyn Winslow


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 24, 2003)

Great Character Kitana!!! She will be a great addition to the group.


----------



## Krug (Apr 25, 2003)

All right we have a woman. I hope she's toting machine guns so she can blast those zombies to pieces!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 26, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *All right we have a woman. I hope she's toting machine guns so she can blast those zombies to pieces! *




lol

I knew I should have made a super solider...!

Well...does a mouth as sharp as razor work for ya?


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 2, 2003)

Kitana your up to bat! Sorry for the delay but you can jump into the action now.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 4, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Kitana your up to bat! Sorry for the delay but you can jump into the action now.  *




no problem 

posted and waiting for some action!


----------



## Shapermc (May 7, 2003)

*cough* I'm back.

Sorry YS I think that I pretty much informally had to back out of the Btmom campeign.  I feel like an ass.  

Also I hope that every thing works out for you Vorpal!  Good luck.  I know times can be hard sometimes.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 8, 2003)

Shaper you still interested in BTMOM? I have a slot open if you want it.


----------



## Shapermc (May 9, 2003)

YS:

Let me see how things go this weekend, and I will let you know early next week about Btmom ok?

-Regards


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 9, 2003)

Hey no problem, Shaper


----------



## VorpalBunny (May 16, 2003)

Cool! The boards are (finally) back, and so am I.  

YS - Thanks for running Carter.  It seems like he's indefinitely insane and due for a bit of rest in a nice padded room - if that's how you've got things planned out, that's OK by me. I'll pick him up when he gets released and pick things up with the group then.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 16, 2003)

hehe!

Welcome back Bunny!


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 16, 2003)

Hey! Great to have you back VB! 

 As for Carter, due to his experience down in the basement he will be having Night Terrors for several weeks to come. I think that you can roleplay that and that is would be pretty fun. Carter should be almost normal after a nice rest. Though he does have a nasty bump on the head. 

Man I was starting to have EN withdrawls!!!


----------



## VorpalBunny (May 16, 2003)

Thanks a lot, guys! 

YS - The night terrors would be fun to roleplay.  Hopefully, the nice "rest" he's going to take should take care of the bump on his head.  

Do you have any plans yet for Carter's commitment? (Length of stay, location of the facility, etc.)  If he's going to be in for a while, you could shoot me an email or an OOC post when he's about ready to be sprung.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 16, 2003)

VB, 
After looking over the insanity rules, I think we can do this one of two ways. 

1. Have Carter committed somewhere for 1-6 game months. You could have a temp character fill in or make a new one as you wish.
Or just wait until he is cured, though with the globe trotting style of the game and the slowness of game time in a PBP. It could be awhile until he could come back. 

2. You could keep playing Carter and roleplay the effects of the Night Terrors. Carter could be under the care of Father Joe, seeing that his is a psychologist.

It is up to you how you want to do it.

PS. Because this is your first instance of Mythos-related insanity, Carter gets 2  ranks of Cthulhu Mythos Skill.


----------



## VorpalBunny (May 16, 2003)

If Toric has no objections, I'd like to put Professor Carter under Father Savino's care (it's time to take that +6 in Psychoanalysis out for a spin! ).  

This way Carter won't get lost when the party heads overseas, and he can (possibly) regain some sanity from psychotherapy at the same time.  And it'll be fun to roleplay the effects of night terrors on Carter.  

[Edit: Added Mythos rank and updated sanity to character thread.]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 17, 2003)

No objections from me, Vorpal!  Father Joe would be happy to help cleanse the mind of the good professor!

Toric


----------



## Shapermc (May 20, 2003)

First off - Welcome Back VB!!! Glad to see you ( I knew that you could not stay away )

Secondly - I am being forced to move. I have taken a week off next week to pack and get settled in. I will probabl not post between the 24th of this month untill the 3rd of next month. If you want to run shorty for that time that is fine with me. I just wanted to keep you all aware. 

Again welcome back VB!


----------



## VorpalBunny (May 20, 2003)

Thanks, Shaper - and good luck with your move.  I know what a hassle it could be...


----------



## Shapermc (May 22, 2003)

Damn! I am having problems with getting this site to work. It seems that I am able to sign in about 20% of the time and the rest I can not. The 20% that I can sign in I end up loosing what ever I post when the server disapears. 

I am sorry about this.

Thanks for the wishes VB.


----------



## Shapermc (Jun 6, 2003)

Well the move is done.
I almost have everything unpacked.
Still no phone.
Still no internet.
Work is backed up.
I have not read the IC thread yet.
I will post again when work is caught up, or I get the internet at home. 
I expect this to happen no later than late next week.
Thanks for dealing with me.

-Regards


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 12, 2003)

Well the game has screached to a halt with Kitana and ShaperMC away. Let's just take a break until they come back. It will give us a breather and when everyone is back we can get started again. At this point we really need everyone together and planning your next actions! Is that ok with everyone?


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jun 12, 2003)

No problem here.  It's not like the professor has much to do until he is released into Fr. Savino's care...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm kewl with letting it rest awhile.


----------



## Shapermc (Jun 13, 2003)

Crap. I am still without the internet.
My wife has decided that it is best for our budget to not
get internet (she will no longer settle for dial up) until
we get back from vacation.
Vacation is from 28 Jun - 13 July
If it is not a horribly complicated problem 
I am requesting that (if the game gets going again before return)
That someone takes over for Shorty (preferabbly Festy)
till return.

If this is a problem then I guess that shorty may need to take a vacation as well.

Again I apologise for the inconvience.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 13, 2003)

I can fill in for Shorty, no problem. We just gotta wait for Kit now I guess.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi people,
 I hate to do this but because of real life obligations, I will be unable to continue to run any of my games on these boards. I am very sorry to leave yall in the lerch like this.   But I am just unable to continue to give it the time and attention that you deserve. It has been a fun ride and yall have been great players. Good Luck to you all. 


Yellow Sign


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm really sorry to hear about that, big guy, but I know how "real life" has a way of intruding on RPG time.  I hope everything straightens itself out for you soon.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 19, 2003)

Thx for being a great DM. 

Good luck with real life and all.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jun 19, 2003)

So, is anyone interested in continuing the game?  Do we call it quits or do we try and recruit a new Keeper/GM?

My vote would be to continue on if at all possible...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm sorry to see you go Yellow Sign 
Miss you lots and lots but I completely understand.

I agree with Bunny - I would like to keep it going myself.

Let's recruit a new GM.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 20, 2003)

I would also like to see the game continue and would even be willing to serve as GM but I don't own the Masks of Nyarlathotep book.  I could try to track down a copy of it.  In fact, I think one of my local game stores might actually have a copy (they have a TON of CoC stuff in stock usually).  I might try to get down there this weekend and see if they have it...unless someone is opposed to the idea or has a better one.

Toric


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 20, 2003)

I got no problems with that.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 20, 2003)

Cool, Festy.  Now we'll just wait and see what Kit, VB and Krug think.  If they are okay with me taking over for Yellow Sign, I'll attempt to track down a copy of the MoN book and get things going again as soon as possible.  I don't know how well I'll be able to fill Yellow Sign's shoes but I'll give it my best shot.  I'm running a couple other games here that are going pretty well.  I can generally post every day during the week but less frequently on weekends.

Let me know what the rest of you think.

Toric


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm good with it.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jun 20, 2003)

Toric, if you really don't mind giving up Father Joe, I'm good with it also  ; but if you'd like to keep playing, I wouldn't mind picking up where YS left off - I can *definitely* get a copy of _Masks_ within an hour if necessary.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm pretty certain that I can have the book before the end of the weekend, maybe tonight if I get a chance to go to the store.  I'm actually looking forward to picking up and running the game.  But if you would rather take the reins and give up the good Professor, I'll step aside and continue playing.  I think I have the "I want to GM a CoC game" bug now.  If I don't run this one, I'll probably end up starting something else for CoC.

Bottom line is, if you're itching to run this game, I'll continue playing Father Joe and probably get my own CoC game going shortly.  Otherwise I'm fully prepared to grab a copy of the book, do some cramming to get familiar with the material and start the game back up again. 

Toric


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jun 20, 2003)

Cool! If you want to GM, be my guest!    I didn't mean to step on your toes, but if wanted to continue playing the good Father, I wated to give you the chance..


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 20, 2003)

You didn't step on my toes!  

I guess after making the offer last night, I got more excited about the prospect of running the game than I realized!

So, everyone has chimed in with the exception of Krug.  Assuming that he is okay with me taking over the GMing duties, I should be able to get things going again here soon.

My first question is, do we need to recruit another player?  We had six players at the high point.  With Father Joe becoming an NPC, and Shorty being run by Festy until Shaper returns, we are down to four active players.  Should we look for one more?  That would put us back at six active players when Shaper returns.

Toric


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jun 20, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Should we look for one more?  That would put us back at six active players when Shaper returns.*




Probably be a good idea... we could always use more fodder.. er investigators to feed to the Crawling Chaos!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 21, 2003)

Okay, I'm going to go tomorrow (Saturday) and hunt down a copy of the book.  Once I actually have it in hand, I'll work on recruiting another player.  Hopefully by late next week I'll be ready to start things back up.

Still waiting to hear from Krug too.  I hope he is still looking at this thread!

KRUG!  ARE YOU OUT THERE?  YOU STILL WANT TO PLAY?  

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 23, 2003)

Well, after a weekend search, I was unable to locate a copy of Masks in my area.  I'm taking that as a sign that someone else should take over the GMing chores.  

VorpalBunny, are you still interested in taking the game over?  If so, that would be cool.  I'm content to continue playing Father Joe if you are still up for running the game.

Toric


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jun 23, 2003)

Toric, if you don't mind not getting a pristine copy and waiting for shipping, Chaosium has a "shop worn" copy for sale on their site for a great price: http://www.chaosium.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=119

If not, and if there are still no objections I'll grab the copy I have waiting.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 23, 2003)

VB, since you have a copy waiting, why don't you go ahead and take over the GMing duties.  Seriously!    I'm content to just continue playing if you still want to run it.  If I decide I still have the CoC GMing bug, I'll start something else later.

It's cool with me if you take over as GM and I'm sure it'll be cool with everyone else too.

Toric


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jun 23, 2003)

OK.  I'm now the proud owner of one copy of _The Complete Masks of Nyarlathotep_.  Gimme a day or two to read through this bad boy and we'll get started (again).  

Kit, Festy, Krug - are you guys still on board?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm still here 

Toric, you could always run Mountains of Madness campaign!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 23, 2003)

LOL  Well Kit, Beyond the Mountains of Madness is no easier to locate than Masks in my local area.  However, Chaosium has a "shopworn" copy of MoM on their site, the same site that VB told me about with the "shopworn" Masks book.  I *could* order that one and take over as GM for you guys.  Would take me a bit of time to get it and familiarize myself with it but it could be done.  Might take one to two weeks for me to be ready to start it back up again.  What do you think, Kit?  Have you guys located another GM yet?  I believe someone proposed running Return to Dunwich in your other thread.  Is that happening?  Or do you still want someone to pick up the MoM game?  Let me know because I don't want to spend 30 bucks for MoM and then not need it!  

Toric


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 24, 2003)

Hamish (and Shorty for that matter) are still here and good to go.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

Check the other thread Toric



I'm starting a poll of the other players to see what we're up to.

And while we wait for VB to catch up on the reading we have our characters do social interaction and chat a bit to sort of bond everyone (well specificially Evelyn) to the others.

Whadday think?


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jun 24, 2003)

That's a great idea, Kit!  I'd also suggest that everyone take a few minutes and re-read the IC thread - there are a lot of clues YS laid out that might be forgotten since we've been kinda stop-and-go for almost a month.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 24, 2003)

I like that idea, Kit.  I think I was the last one to post before YS made the announcement that he wouldn't be able to continue.  I'm up for some IC character development.

Also Kit, check the "BtMoM Seeking DM" thread.  I posted another note there... 

Toric


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jun 24, 2003)

Guys, Toric had mentioned recruiting more players - since I haven't heard from Krug, and we're loosing the Professor I think it's still a good idea.

What'cha think?  Do we start another recruitment thread?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

The professor was sort of like the central character that brought everyone together, wasn't he?

How many players do we have now?


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jun 24, 2003)

Yeah, he got the "ball rolling" so to speak, but now that everyone is together and has an idea of what they're doing and where they're going, his role in the big picture is equal to everyone else - besides he wasn't the only acquaintance of Jackson Elias in the group .  It's entirely possible to pick things up where we left off without him (and since he's temporarily insane it's not too far of a stretch story-wise).  If you guys want to keep the Professor in the group, that's OK by me - I just think someone else should play him (duh).

As for players: since I haven't heard from Krug I'm assuming he's out.  That leaves Toric, Festy (who's also playing Shapermc's character until he gets his internet connection worked out), and you (KitanaVorr).


----------



## Krug (Jun 24, 2003)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> *Guys, Toric had mentioned recruiting more players - since I haven't heard from Krug, and we're loosing the Professor I think it's still a good idea.
> 
> What'cha think?  Do we start another recruitment thread?
> 
> *




I'm here... was wondering what happened to the game.

Ok read up.. I'm fine with VB continuing the campaign.  Lets go!


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jun 25, 2003)

KRUG!!! Great to see ya buddy!


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jun 25, 2003)

Sorry for the delay guys, but there's a lot to go through in this adventure (it's 200+ pages).  Still, I should be ready to go by the end of the week.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jun 27, 2003)

OK.  After three days power-reading _Masks_ and some *really* funky dreams, I'm all set to go.

Here's what I'd like to do.  Since there are still a bunch of leads that can be followed up in NYC (hint, hint ) we'll pick up exactly where we left off - your characters are standing in front of Carter's hospital room at Bellevue deciding your next move.  Since the Professor will no longer be a memeber of the expedition, he's going to be transferred to a chronic/long-term mental-health facility (Seaview Hospital and Home for Developmental and Cognitive Disorders) in NYC.  When he is released it might be beneficial to your party to have him remain in New York as a contact person if necessary.

So brush up on the IC thread if you need to, and jump on in!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 27, 2003)

whoo hoo


----------



## Krug (Jun 28, 2003)

Wahey! All ritey!


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jul 7, 2003)

While things are in a lull (Kit's moving, and Toric is picking up the BtMoM PbP game) I figured I'd consolidate some of the leads so far into this post to try and make it easier to pick up the game when everyone returns.

*What You Know*
April 5, 1919 - The Carlyle Expedition, with members Roger Carlyle, Robert Huston MD, Sir Aubrey Penhew, Miss Hypatia Masters and Mr. Jack Brady leaves New York for England to begin archaeological research in Egypt.
July, 1919 - The Expedition arrives in East Africa and is not heard from again.
March, 1920 - Carlyle's sister, Erica arrives in Mombasa, Kenya looking for clues as to her brother's fate.
May, 1920 - Working with Nairobi police, Erica Carlyle confirms the death of the expedition when a mass grave is discovered containing most of the expedition's bearers and ancillary members.  Still missing but presumed dead are the expedition's principal members: Roger Carlyle, Sir Aubrey Penhew, Hypatia Masters, and Dr. Robert Huston.
 June, 1920 - Five Nandi tribesmen are executed for the murder of the Carlyle Expedition.
June, 1924 - Jackson Elias departs NYC bound for Nairobi.
January, 1925 - Elias contacts his friend  Professor John Carter at Columbia University asking him to put together an expedition to follow up on some leads he's uncovered regarding the fate of the Carlyle Expedition.
January 13, 1925 - a very agitated and nervous Jackson Elias contacts Professor Carter to arrange a meeting at the Chelsea Hotel, Rm. 410.
Jan 15, 1925 - You arrived at the hotel to find Jackson Elias murdered by what you discovered to be "the Cult of the Bloody Tongue".

*Clues from Room 410*
A letter addressed to Roger Carlyle from an Egyptian named Faraz Najir.
A business card from the Penhew Foundation, London.
A matchbox from the Stumbling Tiger Bar, Shanghai.
A blurry photo of a yacht.  The first three letters D-A-R of the name is visible.
A business card from "Emerson Imports" with the name Silias N'Kwane written on the back.
A typewritten letter sans envelope from Miriam Atwright, a Harvard University librarian.
A handbill promoting a lecture by Miskatonic University's Professor Anthony Cowles.
The symbol engraved into Elias' forehead.

*The Ju-Ju House*
A book titled _Africa's Dark Sects_ stamped as the property of the trustees of Harvard University.
A long feathered shawl.
2 glove-like garments with a lion's claws attached at the end of the fingers.
An African devil mask carved from wood.
A brurnished copper bowl
A carved scepter
A headband of grey metal

*Miscellaneous*
From Jonah Kensington: The "Nairobi Notes" and the "London Notes" of Jackson Elias.

Just wanted to put all of your eggs in one basket so to speak.   The details of these clues can be found in the IC thread.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Aug 3, 2003)

<bump>

Wakie, wakie, people!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi!

After a google search, I came upon this game that I started over three and half years ago. It was very fun and had a lot of really wonderful players in it.

It ended just at the finish of the first chapter of the game and I take full responsibility for it ending. I had some RL problems that just swamped me at the time. Sorry to those who I left in a lurch.   


Well, I got thinking. Several of my original players are still very active on the boards. What if they were still interested in playing and have the game reboot where they left off. I could also add some new blood if needed. 

So any of the old gang interested in starting this up again. 

How about it?

*Krug
VorpalBunny
Toric_Arthendain
Festy_Dog
Shapermc*


In Character Thread
Rogue Gallery Character Thread


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up YS!  I'm definitely up for a re-boot - with the caveat that I read the adventure to pick up where you left off, but that was three years ago and I haven't really had an opportunity to look at it since (my players here really aren't into CoC).


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 12, 2006)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up YS!  I'm definitely up for a re-boot - with the caveat that I read the adventure to pick up where you left off, but that was three years ago and I haven't really had an opportunity to look at it since (my players here really aren't into CoC).




I was thinking about that. But I think it would be fine.   

Keep an eye out on this thread. There might be a surprise coming soon!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd like to sign on as an alternate if possible - I was in Gomez's Masks game last year, and it died (RL intruded on him, and later, me)  just after the second chapter started.  Love to see where things go


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 12, 2006)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> I'd like to sign on as an alternate if possible - I was in Gomez's Masks game last year, and it died (RL intruded on him, and later, me)  just after the second chapter started.  Love to see where things go




Well sure. Let's see how many of my old players want to join. Your on the alternate list for sure.


----------



## Shapermc (Jul 12, 2006)

I ... am moving again! Funny how that works out. Actually I am in the middle of a really long move and have been in a hotel since hurriane katrina, and my wife has been in St. Louis since then and I have been here in New Orleans. I will be joining back up with her on Sunday of this week. I also run a magazine and write a weekly column for video games. 

I would really like to jump back in, so I will try it out for a while, but if I can't balance it out you may see me drop again. 

Anyways, I am shocked that I remembered my password!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 12, 2006)

Howdy! Shapermc!!  

Was rereading the IC thread. Damn that was a fun game! Hopefully we can get the brothers back together. 


YS


----------



## Shapermc (Jul 12, 2006)

Man, Ok, I just re-read the OC thread and... I have been out of things for way too long. I don't remember most of the rules or the stats or any of that stuff. 

I still have all of my CoC stuff, but that is already in St. Louis, and I have that moving to do, and I have to take care of a few things with my car. As just an estimate it would be at late next week at the earliest before I can jump back in. Perhaps a little sooner... but possibly later.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 12, 2006)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> Man, Ok, I just re-read the OC thread and... I have been out of things for way too long. I don't remember most of the rules or the stats or any of that stuff.
> 
> I still have all of my CoC stuff, but that is already in St. Louis, and I have that moving to do, and I have to take care of a few things with my car. As just an estimate it would be at late next week at the earliest before I can jump back in. Perhaps a little sooner... but possibly later.




Don't worry! It might take a little bit to get everything up and running again.   

I have to sit down and reread the campaign. It's been over 2 years since I looked at it. 


YS


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jul 13, 2006)

Shapermc! Jeez. I feel like I just stepped out of a time machine.  Good luck with your move, buddy.

YS - a surprise, eh? Looking forward to it.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 13, 2006)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> Shapermc! Jeez. I feel like I just stepped out of a time machine.  Good luck with your move, buddy.
> 
> YS - a surprise, eh? Looking forward to it.





Shapermc was the surprise!


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jul 13, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Shapermc was the surprise!




LOL! I should have known - it's been a long day,  but a good surprise nonetheless.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 13, 2006)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> LOL! I should have known - it's been a long day,  but a good surprise nonetheless.




Well a even bigger surprise would be if KitanaVorr showed up but I don't think that's going to happen. I cannot find hide nor hair of her. My google skills are weak.  :\ 

Now if I can get the other guys to notice this thread and show up.   


YS


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jul 13, 2006)

I haven't seen a trace of Kit on these boards in a while. Any word on Toric?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 13, 2006)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> I haven't seen a trace of Kit on these boards in a while. Any word on Toric?




Toric, Krug, and Festy Dog all have been active on the boards lately. So I guess it's just going to take time until they see the thread. I tried to email them but one or two I couldn't email. 

Kit hasn't been around since 02-13-04 and a google search found some posts by a KitanaVorr on a Starwars board back in 03 but thats it. 


YS


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 13, 2006)

Count me in. 

I'll have to reaquaint myself with the game but that shouldn't be too difficult. Looking forward to getting this thing back in motion.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 13, 2006)

Wonderful! 

With Festy Dog and Shapermc in the game that means the return of both the Gilliadh borthers!   

I will post a comprehensive summery to get everyone up to speed with what has happened in the game so far.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 14, 2006)

Just a Bump!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 15, 2006)

Didn't see this thread at all until YS jumped into another game I'm in with Krug and pointed us over here.

And yes, count me in!

Toric


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 15, 2006)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Didn't see this thread at all until YS jumped into another game I'm in with Krug and pointed us over here.
> 
> And yes, count me in!
> 
> Toric




Cool! That just leaves Krug.   


YS


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 17, 2006)

The Players:

*Thomas Anderson* British Ex-Butler/Bodyguard. Played by Krug.

*Father Joe Savino* Italian Caltholic Priest and Expert in Psychology. Played by Toric_Arthendain.

*Lachian "Shorty" Gilliadh* Gangster and Idea man. Played by Shapermc.

*Hamish Gilliadh* Twin Brother of "Shorty" and the Brawn of the Duo. Played by Festy_Dog.

*Professor John Carter * Professor of Anthropology. Played by VorpalBunny.


*The Game So Far.*



> *World Wide Telegraph Service*
> Hudson Terminal, 30 Church Street
> New York, USA
> 
> ...






> Oh, Jackson Elias, you have not heard from him in about 8 months or so. He is a good friend, even though months and sometimes years seperate one meeting from the other. His writings characterize and analyse death cults and how they use fear to manipulate it's followers. A skeptic, Elias has never found proof of supernatural powers, magic, or dark gods. Elias is tough, stable, and punctual, unafraid of brawls or officials. His well researched books always seem to reflect first-hand experience, such as the time he infiltrated a modern-day Thuggee cult in India. You have colaborated with him on several of his books; The Smoking Heart, a study of historical and modern day Central American death cults, and Skulls Along the River, which exposed a headhunter cult in the Amazon basin. All his books are published by Prospero Press of New York City, and all were edited by it's owner/editor, Jonah Kensington. Kensington is a good friend of Jackson Elias and knows you well.






> *Febuary 14th, 1925
> 8:35 PM *
> 
> Professor Carter was smoking his pipe by the fireplace, with a good book, Jackson Elias' Son's Of Death. It is pretty amazing how he infiltrated that Thuggee cult. You don't know if it was bravery or shear stubbornness. The telephone rings and you jump. Lifting the phone off the receiver, you say "Hello". The familar voice Jackon Elias answers. "Thank God, John, I hoped you were home." You can detect a hint of fear in his voice. You don't remember every seeing Jackson afraid before. "I don't have much time, have you gotten a team together? You have! Great, I am going to need all the help I can get. I am on to something big. I...well....*sob*....Sorry, I just have been on the go and I am badly in need of some rest." The line seems dead for almost half a minute. "Carter! Meet me at my hotel. It's the Chelsea Hotel, room 4B, tomorrow around 7:00 PM. I have some errands to run, but I should be back by then. Oh, I know I said I would be in on the 15h but the ship arrived a day early. Well I have to run. See you tomorrow." With that the line goes dead.







> *January 15th, 1925*
> *5:10 PM    Ryon's Cafe.*
> 
> Smoke drifts above the table in the back of Ryon's. A waiter, picks up the plates and used silverware from the table.  Five people sit around it, a priest, a professor, a pair of twins, and a daper english man. The professor speaks up. "Here is the information that Shorty and I were able to dig up on the Carlyle Expedition." Several sets of newspaper clipping and a photo lay scatterd on the table.
> ...











> As the group of you search the room, you find several things of interest. Stuffed into the pockets of the murderers are several pieces of paper, two business cards, and a photograph. On the desk, Father Joe finds a flyer that is placed in the middle of a book.
> 
> *The match box*
> 
> ...






> "Greeting, I am Professor Anthony Cowles, Ph.D. of the Univeristy of Sydney and presently the Locksley Fellow of Polynesian Escoterica at Miskatonic University in Arkham. Tonight I will speak on a little known Cult of Darkness in the Australian outback."
> 
> For the next 2 hours, Professor Cowles gives a lecture with slides.
> 
> ...






> *New York City Metropolitan Library*
> January 15th, 1926
> 08:15-10:40 PM
> 
> ...






> Professor Carter, Shorty, and Hamish go to Prospero House, a publisher of books having occult or fantastic themes. The offices of Prospero House ar located on Lexington Avenue near 35th street. A blonde haired man with a full beard
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> _January 16th, 1926 - 10:03 PM_
> 
> You arrive at the short alley that leads to the 20-foot-square courtyard that fronts the _Ju Ju House_ around ten-o-clock. A single dirty light blub illuminates the court from a lamp post near the alleyway. From the many windows that overlook the court,  lights can be seen but most seem to be covered.  The slumped forms of three winos lay sprawled in corners of the court. They seem to be asleep.
> 
> ...






> As several of you are holding flashlights, it is unnessary for Hamish to get the lantern as it is unlite in any case. Everyone save Shorty who backs up from the hole peers down into the dark hole. Your flashlights illumiating the bottom which is about 15 feet down. Thats.........when.......you.......see.......it...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> After the leopard skin and it's contents are picked up and guns reloaded, the group heads into the corridor towards the stairs and the trap door. Shorty, Hamish, Thomas, Carter, and then Father Joe move forwards ready for action. The cries of the thing in the pit begin to fade in intenisty. Shorty can see that the light in the Ju Ju House is on and he can here the noise of many foot steps. A steady and deep accented voice calls down.
> 
> "It seems we have rats in our celler! Well I know how to take care of rats!" Then you hear the man call out in a strange sing song language.
> 
> ...






> With Father Joes words, Carter stands and you see him try and compose himself. Wiping the vommit from his mouth, he turns to Joe a wild look on his face. "But Father, how are we going to get out of this hell hole. Don't forget there are God only knows how many crazed murderers up that stairs waiting for us. And who knows what other horrors await us down here. WE ARE ALL GOING TO DIE DOWN HERE!!!" screams Carter. The pistol in his hands begins to shake and tears start to stream down his face again. The pistol drops to the floor and Carter places his hands on his face and he begins to sob again.
> 
> Thomas watches as Professor Carter begins to break up. He then thinks he hears what sounds like gun shots and yelling from the corridor and up the stairs.
> 
> ...






> "He sounds like a bad penny novel. Next thing you're going to tell me is some mysterious cult is after you with hatchets."
> 
> Just as Evelyn says this, a police man walks by carrying several bloody machetes in his hands. He comes up to the officer in charge and says. "Sargent, it's a bloody slaughter house down in the basement. I counted 10 bodies at least. Six looks like they just got gunned down and four look like they have been dead over a week or more. And thats not the worst of it. There is a pit with what looks several burned bodies bodies at the bottom. It's horrific. The bodies have all been melted together from the heat of the fire. Jackson lost his lunch just looking at it." With that a pasty faced police man can be seen being helped out of the alleyway by another.







> The policemen back up slightly and then drop their pistols into the pit. "Don't hurt her! We dropped our guns."
> 
> The negro then says "Come along then." and he begins to drag Evelyn down the corridor and up the stairs. Evelyn is able to slip her hand into her purse and grab hold of her gun but unless she realy twists in the man's grasp she will have a hard time getting a clean shot off.
> 
> ...




*What You Know*
April 5, 1919 - The Carlyle Expedition, with members Roger Carlyle, Robert Huston MD, Sir Aubrey Penhew, Miss Hypatia Masters and Mr. Jack Brady leaves New York for England to begin archaeological research in Egypt.
July, 1919 - The Expedition arrives in East Africa and is not heard from again.
March, 1920 - Carlyle's sister, Erica arrives in Mombasa, Kenya looking for clues as to her brother's fate.
May, 1920 - Working with Nairobi police, Erica Carlyle confirms the death of the expedition when a mass grave is discovered containing most of the expedition's bearers and ancillary members. Still missing but presumed dead are the expedition's principal members: Roger Carlyle, Sir Aubrey Penhew, Hypatia Masters, and Dr. Robert Huston.
June, 1920 - Five Nandi tribesmen are executed for the murder of the Carlyle Expedition.
June, 1924 - Jackson Elias departs NYC bound for Nairobi.
January, 1925 - Elias contacts his friend Professor John Carter at Columbia University asking him to put together an expedition to follow up on some leads he's uncovered regarding the fate of the Carlyle Expedition.
January 13, 1925 - a very agitated and nervous Jackson Elias contacts Professor Carter to arrange a meeting at the Chelsea Hotel, Rm. 410.
Jan 15, 1925 - You arrived at the hotel to find Jackson Elias murdered by what you discovered to be "the Cult of the Bloody Tongue".

*Clues from Room 410*
A letter addressed to Roger Carlyle from an Egyptian named Faraz Najir.
A business card from the Penhew Foundation, London.
A matchbox from the Stumbling Tiger Bar, Shanghai.
A blurry photo of a yacht. The first three letters D-A-R of the name is visible.
A business card from "Emerson Imports" with the name Silias N'Kwane written on the back.
A typewritten letter sans envelope from Miriam Atwright, a Harvard University librarian.
A handbill promoting a lecture by Miskatonic University's Professor Anthony Cowles.
The symbol engraved into Elias' forehead.

*The Ju-Ju House*
A book titled Africa's Dark Sects stamped as the property of the trustees of Harvard University.
A long feathered shawl.
2 glove-like garments with a lion's claws attached at the end of the fingers.
An African devil mask carved from wood.
A brurnished copper bowl
A carved scepter
A headband of grey metal

*Miscellaneous*
From Jonah Kensington: The "Nairobi Notes" and the "London Notes" of Jackson Elias.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 18, 2006)

Ok this is what I need yall to do. 

*1.* Read over the IC thread again. 
*2.* Look over the clues that I posted above. It's mainly just a condensed version of the IC thread with the important bits only. Use it as a reference. 
*3. * Look over your characters again and get to know them!   
*4.* Level up your characters to 2nd level. You can go ahead and roll for your hit points (if you roll a 1 you can reroll). You also gain 1d6 sanity for leveling. 
*5.* Talk amongst yourselves! 
*6.* As me any questions that you might have! 


I have not heard from Krug yet. I will keep his slot open for a little longer. If he doesn't show or does not want to play, I will let the alternate into the game. If that is ok with the rest of you?


YS


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jul 18, 2006)

No problem here, boss. I'll post the leveled Carter shortly.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 18, 2006)

I've already re-read the IC thread (skimmed a little but mostly re-read).  I will level Father Joe up shortly.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jul 19, 2006)

John Carter v. 2.0 is posted to the Rogues Gallery and ready to go.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jul 22, 2006)

So.. uh what's the story?  I'm anxious to get back into things!


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 24, 2006)

Just waiting on people to update and level their characters. Shapermc is in the middle of a move but he should be back soon. 

I don't know about Krug though. I haven't heard from him on weither he wants to play or not and I have posted in a couple of places that he should have seen. I will give him a few more days and if I don't hear from him I will let Maerdwyn take his slot.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry about my recent lack of activity, I've been caught up with a number of things in recent days and will get to updating Hamish. It may take me a little longer than I'd like is all.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 24, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Sorry about my recent lack of activity, I've been caught up with a number of things in recent days and will get to updating Hamish. It may take me a little longer than I'd like is all.




No problem! I am just happy as can be that your interested in getting this game started backup. I'm not going anywhere.   


YS


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 25, 2006)

I still need to get Father Joe updated to 2nd level as well.  I'll get that done ASAP.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 27, 2006)

I haven't heard from Krug but I will leave a slot open for him if he ever wants to join. 

But I am also going to let Maerdwyn into the game. If he wants to play that is. 



YS


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 27, 2006)

I'd love to 

What kind of character would you like me to make, or is there an NPCI should take over?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 27, 2006)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> I'd love to
> 
> What kind of character would you like me to make, or is there an NPCI should take over?





Well, I have a Female Reporter if your interested?   But bringing in a new character would be fine. 

The current group has a couple of gangster types, a catholic priest, and a anthropology professor. 

The group is currently in New York city and has just had a nasty experience with a african cult. 


YS


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 27, 2006)

My schedule seems to have eased, so I'm updating what I can of Hamish but I seem to have misplaced my CoC book (haven't used it in a fair while ). I can't remember what the offensive type gains in the way of AC or BA at second level, if any. Can anyone jog my memory?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 27, 2006)

This is a character I made for a CoC game than never got off the ground (I can very easily drop him back down to 1st or 2nd level:  that campaign was just starting off at 3rd).  If he works, cool, if not, I'm happy to play the reporter - let me know what you'd prefer.

[sblock] 
William Blair 
William Blair, Age 32
3rd Level Defensive Character (Unemployed Lawyer. Recovering Drunk)
HP: 19
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30 ft. 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.

Armor Class: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 Defense Option), Touch 14, Flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+0
Attack: +0 Melee (1d4-1, pistol butt) or +0 Melee (1d3-1, fist) or +3
+3 handgun (1d10, x3, 20ft, 9 shots)


Abilities: Str 8, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 16. San: 70
Saves: Fortitude +2 (base +1, Con+1), Reflex +5 (base +3, Dex+2), Will +5 (base +3, Dex +2

Skills: 
Bluff (Cha), 6/+9 
Concentration (Wis), 5/+2
Diplomacy (Cha), 6/+13
Intimidate (Cha), 6/+11
Gather Information (Cha), 4/+9
Knowledge (Law) (Int), 5/+7
Knowledge (Occult) (Int) 3/+5
Read Lips (Wis) 6/+8
Research (Int) 6/+8
Sense Motive (Wis) 6/+8
Speak Other Language (Int) 3/+5
Spot (Wis) 4/+6

Feats: Wealth, Trustworthy, WP/Pistol.
Money: $26520.34. (Potential Salary of $7000 - currently none)

Residence 
Apartment building in SoHo, NYC,  owned by St. Andrew's Catholic Church Rectory. The building has many small rooms for rent, as well as a first floor which serves as a shelter for drunks. William has given money to the Church, which covers his stay for the year, plus a donation ($1000)

Equipment 
Carried/Worn:
...Handgun, 9mm, 9 bullets. $30
...Wool dress suit, looking rather in need of a cleaning. $30
...Shoes. $5
...Shirt. $1
...2 Pencil and Paper. $.22
...Lighter, and Cigarrettes $.60
...Key to padlock
...Cheap Watch $6
...Rain Slicker (If Apporpriate) $5
...Handkerchief
...Folding pocket camera, 24 Exposures. $18.00

In apartment:
...In Expensive trunk and padlock. $15
......5 Dress suits, beginnig to look a little shabby: $150
......8 Shirts, $16
......Tailored Silk Suit, good condition, needs alteration to fit well again. $100
......Bible. $4.00
......Personal (badly done) drawings of "fly" that killed the Old Man
......Umbrella. $1.79
......Flask of Whiskey. $2
......A few law books. $50
......82 Bullets
...Flower pot with silk flowers, $1
......Handgun, 9 bullets. $44 (includes cost of 100 bullets) Hidden under
......flowers

With Father Gregory:
...Extra key to trunk

languages: English, Latin (3/+5)

*************************

The election. That’s where it all started going downhill for me, Reverend. Shoulda been a means to an end – a necessary, but ultimately insignificant, step on my path to the governor’s mansion. Or maybe Washington. Either one, no matter. Yeah? Well even that speakeasy on Washington Street’d be just Jake with me, now. Who wants to be mayor of Manchester anyway? Not me. 

Hey, d'you know I didn’t even drink back then? I wouldn't touch it! Nope – not me, eldest grandson of the esteemed Henry W. Blair, former senator of the Great State of New Hampshire! Me being a Blair doesn’t mean much to you down here, but believe me, up there, back then, being a Blair meant you were dry as a bone, and expected everyone around you to be, too. I’d bought into it early on – helped that great state pass it’s ratification referendum. Went to a hundred-and-sixty-flippin’-four of those damned town meetings. (Hmmph. Nine people, six cows and whole gaggle of…chickens standing around in a barn. That’s your town meeting in most of New Hampshire’s little places.) But we passed it, and I was a damned shoe-in for mayor. I tell you what: voting for Prohibition, then, felt a lot better to people than living under it does, now! After being mayor, I was going to be governor. Grandfather practically guaranteed it. And only thirty years old, just like old T.R. in New York, Grandfather said. Of course, that night, he died. And they asked me how, and I told them. And that’s when things really went downhill for me. 

See, Grandfather didn’t die like the records said. He didn’t get sick, didn’t even die in the arms of some younger woman like most of the other New England roylaty. That old man got his insides chewed up by a horsefly that was truly the size of a horse. At least, that what I think it was. Looked like it, to me anyway. I tried to shoot it – Grandfather kept a loaded pistol mounted on the wall of his library, but the damned thing misfired. The fly stuck it’s tongue or whatever down my grandfather’s mouth and pulled up what had to be his heart – maybe some other stuff, too, I don’t know. (I know you don’t believe me – no one does. Not sure I do, some times. Maybe if I’d shot it there’d have been proof…) Anyway, the thing flied out the window after it…after it turned to look at me, straight in the eye… and I just stood there for I don’t know how long, until my brother came in. 

He didn’t know what’d happened; just that it was something bad and something bloody, and that I’d been there. I still couldn’t talk – I just stood there stupid while he cleaned everything up and put Grandfather on the washroom floor – like he’d fallen or something. Then my brother sat me down and tried to bring me out of it. Didn’t work, though. Just sat there stupid until the bulls arrived and asked what happened. That was the first time I opened my mouth. Before my brother could come up with a story about the washroom floor or something harmless, I told them about the big fly. And how it ate my grandfather’s heart and turned to stare me down before it flew away out the window. They looked at me as if I was blotto – wish I had been. The family doctor arrived a little later, but while the bulls were still there, and pronounced it a heart attack after whispering with my brother for a while. I laughed out loud, and the bulls we even surer that I was flozzled, so that went into the official report, too.

And that’s how I lost the race to become Mayor of Manchester in the Great State of New Hampshire in 1920, the Year of Our Lord. My opponent got the Union Leader to print my statement to the police on Sunday morning. He said I could disavow it and admit I’d been drunk or stand by it and admit I was crazy. I, rather convincingly I thought, maintained that I’d been “distraught”, but the damage was done. I mean, it’s a lot easier to believe that an old man fell and that his Prohibitionist grandson was actually a raving drunk, than it is to believe a five foot fly came in through the window and sucked down the old man’s heart before giving his grandson a thousand Evil Eyes and flying away, right? It was a landslide. 

So I left Manchester – came down here and set to the task of becoming what I’d been accused of being – a raging drunk. In between benders, I’m trying to figure if I was crazy, or whether there really are pony-sized flies flitting around sucking out old men’s internal organs. When I get an answer I can trust, I figure things will either take a turn for the slightly better or one for the much worse. I'll letya know..

Now, I know you’ve done a lot for me, Father, I appreciate you drying me out, and I appreciate the kind offer of job at the Diocese. But I’ve got money, enough, Father (it’s pride and character I lack). After tonight, I'll promise to stay dry, and I'll even mean it this time. But that thing killed my grandfather in front of me four years ago tonight, and tonight.... tonight, I’m going to drink.
[/sblock]


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 27, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> My schedule seems to have eased, so I'm updating what I can of Hamish but I seem to have misplaced my CoC book (haven't used it in a fair while ). I can't remember what the offensive type gains in the way of AC or BA at second level, if any. Can anyone jog my memory?




You would get +1 to your BAB (+2 total), a +1 to your good save (+3 total), 8 + Int Bonus in skill points, and 1d6 + Con Bonus in hit points. 

YS


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 27, 2006)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> This is a character I made for a CoC game than never got off the ground (I can very easily drop him back down to 1st or 2nd level:  that campaign was just starting off at 3rd).  If he works, cool, if not, I'm happy to play the reporter - let me know what you'd prefer.
> 
> [sblock]
> William Blair
> ...





He looks good. Go ahead and keep him at 3rd level. He will just not level when then others get their next level increase (if they are still alive that is). 

How about having the Father in his background be Father Joe? That would be a good way to get him involved in the story. 


YS


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 27, 2006)

That sounds good, if that works for you, Toric.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 28, 2006)

Sure, that'll work.

YS, I hope to have my character updated by the weekend.  I don't have access to my book at the moment and I work 12 hour shifts Wed-Fri.  I will get my book out and dust it off this weekend and get the character updated.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 30, 2006)

Hamish is updated, many thanks for the patience.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 31, 2006)

As soon as Toric updates his character and Maerdwyn posts his character in the Rogues Gallery Thread, I will get the game moving. Since I don't know when Shapermc will be available since he is in the middle of a big move, I will NPC his character until he comes back around. 

Make sure you have looked over the OOC and IC threads again and you can talk amongst yourselves on your course of action in the OOC thread. I will post in the IC thread once the game is ready to start and then you can begin to post in the IC thread from that point on. 


YS


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 1, 2006)

William is poste in the RG.  He'll pretty much show up wherever Father Joe tells him to if he's told Father Joe is in trouble.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 3, 2006)

I will have Joe updated this morning.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 7, 2006)

As soon as Toric updates Father Joe, we will get started. I will NPC Shorty until Shapermc comes back. 

The game will begin that next morning after the events at the Ju-Ju House. 



YS


----------



## VorpalBunny (Aug 7, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 10, 2006)

I have partially updated Joe.  Rolled a 4 for hit points, +1 for Con. bonus for a total of 5 and a new grand total of 12.  Rolled a 5 for new Sanity points, for a new total of 75.  Still need to update skill points and anything else that changed.  I will do that first thing in the morning.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok the game is afoot! Get to posting!

I have NPC'd Thomas and Evelyn. I know Krug is still around so if he ever wants to get back into the game he can. Though this game might be kinda rough on NPC's.   


Looking over the fight in the Ju-Ju house several characters are injured. 

Thomas has a broken bone in his left arm. (6 points of damage)

Hamish has an injured shoulder (3 points of damage)

Professor Carter has a nasty cut on his forehead. (6 points of damage)


Maerdwyn,
You can have William arriving at the Church for your weekly session with Father Joe. 

Vorpalbunny, 
While Professor Carter is currently insane, it is mainly deals with night terrors when he sleeps. Waking up screaming and such. You can play him a bit nervious at times but he can still function.

YS


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 11, 2006)

Okay, Father Joe is completely updated to 2nd level (finally!).  Ready to get back to playing.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 15, 2006)

I got a email from Shapermc. His move went ok and he has gotten a new job. But the bad thing is that he is too busy at the moment to play in the game.   


So with so many old characters that are NPC's now, I am going to open up recruitment for players to take over existing characters. 

I have the following characters open for use. I would like 1 or 2 players to step into the game. 


*Thomas Anderson* - British Ex-Butler/Bodyguard. 

*Lachian "Shorty" Gilliadh* - Gangster and Idea man. Twin brother to Hamish Gilliadh.

*Evelyn Winslow* - Beautiful Female Reporter for the New York Times. 



You can find the characters in the Game's Rogues Gallery. 

But for the moment I will NPC the orphaned characters.   


YS


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd love to play!  If he's still open, I'll take Thomas Anderson.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 21, 2006)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> I'd love to play!  If he's still open, I'll take Thomas Anderson.





Ok, PMF
You can play Thomas. Please read over the IC thread carefully and copy Thomas' character sheet to the Rogue's Galley under you name. Welcome aboard! 


YS


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Aug 23, 2006)

Okay, I've read through the IC thread and made my first post.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 24, 2006)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> Thomas greets the new man: "Nice to meet you, Mr. Blair. However, I think we should start planning what we'll do now we've seen the horrors that the Ju-Ju House had in store for us. I think we should finish up our investigations here in New York before we do anything else. We should examine our findings in the Ju-Ju House and find out what they are. I also think we should pay a visit to Roger Carlyle's house, if it's still there, and find those books Elias had mentioned."
> 
> "Once we're through and we've gone to Elias' funeral, there's five more places I believe we should go to. These are London, Cairo, Kenya, Australia, and Shanghai."
> 
> ...




While it was nice for you to summerize the campaign for everyone (I was going to do it myself  ) please don't let player's knowledge creep into your character's knowledge. From the sound of the post you have either read or played in the campaign before. That's fine but don't let your own knowledge of what is happening or what's going to happen in the game effect what your character knows. 

Now looking back over the IC thread. The cultist who had Evelyn never mentioned a mountain.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 24, 2006)

As suggested by VorpalBunny we are going to fast forward a few days to let people recover and do some research. Just post in the IC thread what your characters are going to be doing for the next two or three days.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello! Anyone home?


----------



## VorpalBunny (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm still here, boss.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 1, 2006)

here 

In character, William really wouldn't know where to begin - he'll tag along and help where he can be usefull, but wouldn't take anything on alone unless asked to, at this point.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeah, still here.  BTW, is Carlyle's sister still alive?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Sep 8, 2006)

psychic mind flayer said:
			
		

> Yeah, still here.  BTW, is Carlyle's sister still alive?




As far as you know, she is still alive.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Sep 8, 2006)

Just to make sure this what your characters are doing. 

*Thomas* - Will invesitgate Erica Carlyle and try and interview her. 

*Dr. Carter* - Will study the relics found in the Ju-Ju House. 

*Father Joe* - Will study the book _Dark Cults of Africa_ that was found in the Ju-Ju House. Prep for traveling abroad. 


What are the two Gilliadh brothers going to be up to?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 11, 2006)

Those actions are what Joe intends to do with his time, yes.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 11, 2006)

WIlliam will spend the time getting up to speed, in much more detail, one everything that has gone before.

If and when the group decides on a destination, William will try to discretely make travel arrangements for everyone - since he is so far the least associated with either Elias or the ju-Ju house, he won't arouse any interest by doing so. If someone goes to visit or otherwise contact the sister, he will go along.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Sep 11, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Just to make sure this what your characters are doing.
> 
> *Dr. Carter* - Will study the relics found in the Ju-Ju House.




Yep.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 12, 2006)

Sorry for my absence, since the crash I haven't been able to access enworld (although now I can via a proxy server, at least until the problem is fixed).


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 14, 2006)

Things seem to have come to a halt - all for the best, I supposed, then, because  After thinking I could come back to gaming for a while, It's pretty clear now that I can't.  I'm sorry to be all over the place, but RL issues just kinda suck right now.  Hope you all had/are having fun!  

Sorry,
Ian


----------

